# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Vorstellung

## Guenter77

Guten Tag,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen :
Alter, im Oktober werde ich 77 
Wohnort, Neu-Ulm

Allgemeine Gesundheit:
Diabetiker Type II
Herzinfarkt mit Stent 2004
Colon Cancer im Jahr 2008 mit Chemo
4 neue Stents im Juli 2017

23.05.2017 Besuch beim Urologen zur Untersuchung mit PSA Wert Ermittlung
19.06.2017 Befund Besprechung beim Urologen
                Ergebnis : Hochgradiger V.a. Prostatakarzinom
                              PSA: 23 ng/ml
                              Sono: Inhomogen vergrößerte Prostatahyperplasie
                              Urin: Steril

In einem kurzen Arztgespräch am 19.06.2017 wurden wir die Ergebnisse so mitgeteilt. Mein Urologe wollte
mir dann ein zweiseitiges Papier in die Hand geben mit der Bemerkung, setzen Sie sich in 
den Warteraum und lesen sich alles durch und unterschreiben Sie dann.
Ich machte ihm klar, dass ich unter dem Eindruck der Diagnose nichts sofort unterschreibe,
sondern den Zettel gerne mit nach Hause nehme, dort durchlese und dann eventuell
unterschreibe. Ich habe ihm dann noch erklärt, dass ich sein Beharren auf einer sofortigen
Unterschrift als versuchte Erpressung ansehe. 
Daraufhin wurde mir erwidert, da ich nicht unterschreibe müsse er mich als Krebspatient 
melden, ich brauche auch in seiner Praxis nicht mehr zu erscheinen und er habe genug
Paienten, er benötige mich sowie so nicht.
Zudem habe ich mich noch einem MRT vor einer Biopsie erkundigt, das wurde aber von ihm
als Geldmacherei ( 800) durch die Radiologen abgetan.

Am 17.07. habe ich, nach längerem Anrufen meinerseits und von meinem Hausarzt aus,
den schriftlichen Befund erhalten. Diagnose s.o.
Als Bemerkung enthielt der Befund noch ein Schmankerl :
"Ein Vertauensverhältnis besteht nicht. der Patient hat die S3 Leitlinie "Erpressung" genannt"

In der Zwischenheit habe ich nun einen neuen Termin bei einem anderen Urologen hier
in Neu-Ulm bekommen zum 26.07.2017. Ich werde dann berichten.

Nachdem ich mich etwas in die ganze Problematik eingelesen habe, habe ich mir
überlegt ob die beste Vorgehensweise wäre, ein MRT mit gleichzeitiger Biopsie (wenn nötig) zu machen.
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit der Uni-Klinik in Ulm, das wäre für mich und meine Frau auch in
Hinsicht auf eine spätere Operation sicherlich die angenehmste Entfernung.
Kann man irgendwo einsehen wie viele Operationen (da Vinci oder offen) die einzelnen Kliniken schon 
haben ?

Sorry, dass mein Beitrag so lang geworden ist.

Beste Grüsse
Guenter

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube eher die zwei Seiten waren der Aufklärungsbogen für die Biopsie, die S3 Leitlinie ist viel länger und die gibt man dem Patienten auch nicht zum durchlesen im Warteraum.

Ein MRT vor der Biopsie hat den Vorteil, dass man dann die verdächtigen Stellen in der Prostata erkennen kann und diese gezielt biopsiert. Auch kann man nach der Biospsie mit einem MRT innerhalb der Prostata nichts mehr erkennen, da sie durch die Stiche voller Blut ist. Bei einem PSA Wert von 23 ist allerdings die Gefahr, mit einer Standard-Biopsie an den Tumorherden vorbeizustechen gering.

Ein zertifiziertes Prostatazentrum sollte mindestens 100 Operationen im Jahr machen.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

> Ich glaube eher die zwei Seiten waren der Aufklärungsbogen für die Biopsie, die S3 Leitlinie ist viel länger und die gibt man dem Patienten auch nicht zum durchlesen im Warteraum.
> Georg


Ja, das ist richtig. Ich habe mich nur gegen eine sofortige Unterschrift zur Biopsie gewehrt. Ich wollte mich erstmal anderweitig kundig machen, da eine Aufklärung vom Urologen eine Fehlanzeige war.

Wo kann man den finden wieviel Operationen die diversen Prostatazentren absolviert haben ??

Beste Grüsse,
Guenter

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Günter,
welch bittere Erfahrung musstest Du machen -unglaublich. Einem solchen Mediziner sollte die Zulassung entzogen werden!
Mein Mann hatte sich sehr bewusst einer MRT-unterstützten Biopsie unterzogen und war sehr zufrieden. Es wird nicht 'wild' in der Prostata herum gestochen, sondern eben gezielt die Krebsherde biopsiert.
Der richtige Operateur ist der, den Du als angenehm empfindet, dem Du vertraust. Mein Mann ist daher von München nach Berlin gefahren, um sich an der Charité dieser OP zu unterziehen.
Ich wünsch Dir von Herzen, nur noch kompetenten Ärzten zu begegnen, die Dein Vertrauen auch verdienen.
Viele Grüße
Christine

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Guenter,

den Aufklärungsbogen kannst Du unterschreiben, die Biopsie musst Du trotzdem nicht machen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du gesicherte Fallzahlen für Prostatazentren findest, aber 100 Fälle pro Jahr und eine Zertifizierung sind ausreichend um Vertrauen zu haben.

Ein gutes Prostatazentrum hat die Uniklinik Ulm. Allerdings, Prof. Wiegel ist ein in der Wolle gefärbter Strahlentherapeut. Es gibt durchaus auch Alternativen zur Bestrahlung, vor allem zur adjuvanten Bestrahlung.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Ulm ist zertifiziert, d.h.mindestens 50 Operationen pro Operateur pro Jahr das ist nach der vorgeschriebenen Lernkurventhematik genug.  Die Urologie leitet Prof. Bolenz, stelle Dich dort vor mit Deiner Thematik im Rahmen des üblichen Tumorboards wird sicherlich ach Prof. Wiegel eingebunden, Du wirst üblicherweise nach Biopsie - ob mit oder ohne MRT - einen Vorschlag bekommen der auf die Biopsie abhebt. Im besten kurativen Falle 4 Optionen AS RPE IMRT und LDR Brachy im schlechtesten RPE und IMRT. Üblicherweise haben die zertifizierten Zentren es drauf mit Patienten auf Augenhöhe zu kommunizieren. Viel Erfolg für Dich

----------


## Georg_

> Üblicherweise haben die zertifizierten Zentren es drauf mit Patienten auf Augenhöhe zu kommunizieren.


Eine interessante Bemerkung. Was verstehst Du denn darunter?

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
ganz einfach die Erfahrung die Günter mit seinem Urologen gemacht hat - Stichwort Erpressung etc. -, sowie die immer noch stattfindende Argumentation niedergelassenr Urologen wenn Sie mein Sohn wären dann finden üblicherweise in zertifizierten Zentren weder beim Arzt noch beim Tumorboard statt.

----------


## Guenter77

> Ein gutes Prostatazentrum hat die Uniklinik Ulm. Allerdings, Prof. Wiegel ist ein in der Wolle gefärbter Strahlentherapeut. Es gibt durchaus auch Alternativen zur Bestrahlung, vor allem zur adjuvanten Bestrahlung.
> Georg


Besten Dank Georg,
weiss vielleicht noch jemand eine gute Alternative zu Ulm. Über die Uniklinik Ulm selbst habe ich halt kaum Aussagen über Anzahl der OPs und Erfahrungen mit der Klinik  finden können. 
Kann man diese Prostatazentren (Kliniken) einfach anrufen und um einen Termin zur Vorstellung nachfragen ? Sorry für die naiven Fragen, aber mir ist die ganze Thematik doch noch ziemlich fremd und je mehr ich lese, desto unsicherer wird man. Die Bandbreite der diversen Empfehlungen scheint doch immens gross zu sein. Anscheinend besteht wohl auch unterschiedliche Auffassungen betreffend des Alters der Patienten. Ab dem Alter von 75 scheint eine Unsicherheit über den Sinn einer OP zu bestehen. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden (lt. Internetseite der Uni-Klinik Ulm) ?

Beste Grüsse und vielen Dank für eure Informationen !!
Guenter

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Du kannst da einfach anrufen und einen Termin machen oder man wird Dir sagen ob Du eine Überweisung brauchst. Man behandelt Dich wie jedes Krankenhaus.

Ich sehe keinen Grund sich nicht in Ulm behandeln zu lassen, so weit mir bekannt hat die Klinik einen guten Ruf. Fallzahlen kannst Du beim Erstgespräch erfragen. Eine Klinik in der Nähe hat u.a. den Vorteil, dass Deine Frau Dich einfacher besuchen kann.

Ansonsten ist auch Frau Prof. Weckermann in Augsburg sehr gut. 

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

Danke für die Info. Noch eine Frage bevor ich morgen zum neuen Urologen gehe. Würdet ihr die Biopsie beim Urologen oder in einer Klinik vorziehen ? Kann man sich eine Sedierung bei der Biopsie wünschen ?

Beste Grüsse,
Guenter

----------


## Reinhold2

Sedierung ist allemal angenehmer, ohne gehts auch, das muss man sich aber heutzutage nicht mehr geben. Sedierung geht imho nur im KHS. Vor der Biopsie ist eine Woche Antibiotika-Einnahme angesagt. 
R.

----------


## rolando

> Vor der Biopsie ist eine Woche Antibiotika-Einnahme angesagt.R.


Meines Wissens reicht die Einnahme eines Antibiotikums am Abend vor der Biopsie. Anschließend wird die Medikation im Ermessen des behandelnden Urologen noch 1-3 Tage fortgesetzt.

Roland

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
Biopsie habe ich im Universitätsklinikum machen lassen !
ich würde die nie beim Urologen machen lassen.
Habe eine Woche vorher Antbiotikum bekommen, hat der Urologe selbst " angeordnet "

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo,
ich komme gerade zurück von dem neuen Urologen. Aufgrund meiner letzten Herzkatheder Behandlungen mit neuen Stents muss die Biopsie in den Januar 2018 geschoben werden. Grund dafür ist das Medikament Clopidogrel das ich wegen der "drug eluting" Stents nehmen muss.
Grundsätzlich befürwortet der Professor nach der Biopsie und den Patalogie Ergebnissen eine Betrahlung anstelle einer OP. Grund dafür sei meine Erkrankungshistorie und letzlich auch mein Alter. Die Biopsie kann er selber in seiner Praxis durchführen. Lt seiner Aussage fast schmerzfrei (Spritzen in die Prostata) unter lokaler Betäubung. Vorher wird der Darm auf Bakterien o.ä. untersucht und ein angepasstes Antibiotikum gereicht.
Biopsie unter MRT werde von der GKV nicht bezahlt und empfiehlt er deswegen auch nicht. Bei meiner Diagnose "Inhomogen vergrösserte Prostatahyperplasie" würde man wohl aussagefähiges Material mit der "normalen" Biopsie bekommen (12-14 Stanzungen).

Ich bin etwas skeptisch bei dieser Bestrahlungs Aussage, aber ich denke ich gedulde mich bis nach der Biopsie. Oder fällt euch sonst etwas ein was man in der langen Wartezeit noch tun kann.

Beste Grüsse
Guenter

----------


## Mikael

> fast schmerzfrei


Das ist ein SEHR dehnbarer Begriff. Da ich eine Memme bin, wäre die Einschränkung "fast" für mich ein KO-Kriterium.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Günter,
a)ein mpMRT bei Erstbiopsie übernehmen die gesetzlichen KV's bisher nicht, Ausnahmefall AS aktive Beobachtung  und nicht 100%iger Befund. Eine 12er Biopsie bei Deinen Werten sollte o.k. sein
b)lokale Betäubung da tue ich mich etwas schwer, es gibt jede Menge Urologen die Sedierung mittels Dormicum oder Propofol können, das ist das gleiche Verfahren wie bei Magen- und Darmspiegelungen
und m.E. nach das anstrebenswerte, eine schwache Anästhesie im Krankenhaus wäre etwas zu viel des guten
c)bei den Komorbiditäten(Herzkatheder etc.) wird es nicht einfach Operateur und Anästhesisten zu überzeugen zu operieren, die haben ungern Problemfälle mit Komplikationen auf dem OP Tisch, ich denke bei aktueller Evidenzlage ist die Strahlentherapie (IMRT / IGRT Verfahren) eine gleich gute Lösung
d)die angezeigte Antibiotikathematik finde ich ausreichend

----------


## Michi1

Das "schlimmste an einer Biobsie ist das man erschrickt wenn der Urologe auslöst.
Ich bin ja zur Zeit in einer REHA und da unterhält man sich ja nit Leidensgenossen und die haben mir versichert das es nicht einfach war überhaupt noch einen Operatör zu finden der nach Bestrahlung noch eine OP durchführt da ja das Gewebe geschädigt ist. Es sind auch sollche Patienten hier die auch noch längere KH-Aufenthalte hatten wie ich der sofort operiert wurde. Das ist keine Theorie aus einem Buch sondern es sind Tatsachenberichte. Das hier in eine Onkologische REHA-Klinik.

----------


## Guenter77

@Michi1,
wenn ich das richtig lese meinst Du, dass eine Strahlenterapie u.U. komplizierter oder zeitmässig länger dauern kann als eine OP ??
Also der Hauptgrund für die Meinung des Urologen war a-die Krankheitshistorie, b-mein Alter, c-die mögliche Inkontinenz nach einer OP unter Berücksichtigung von Punkt a und b. Nach seiner Ansicht ist die Gefahr der Inkontinenz bei iner OP sehr hoch.

@Guenther
danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung, der Mist ist halt, dass man solange in Ungewissheit leben muss. Meinst du ich sollte mir noch eine andere Meinung direkt aus einer Klinik einholen ?? Aber ich befürchte, dass da bei meiner Gesundheitslage nicht viel anderes herauskommt, oder ??

Beste Grüsse,
Guenter

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Guenter

Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, gehst du irgendwann auf diese Seite: 

http://myprostate.eu/

meldest dich an und vergleichst deinen Fall mit hunderten anderen. Da bekommst du auch einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Therapien, die andere Betroffene gewählt haben. 
Gruß
R.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du die Dauer der Behandlungen ansprichst dann kann ich dazu sagen das ich bei meiner Op mit Da Vinci 7 Tage Krankenhausaufenthalt hatte und wegen der Bestrahlung ich an 35 Tagen in die Klinik kommen musste. Es kommt halt darauf an wie weit die Klinik zur Bestrahlung weg ist von deinem Wohnort. Ich hatte das Glück das sie nur 7 Km weg war und so war ich in einer Stunde wieder zu Hause. Da du an deinem Namen die 77 angehängt hast heißt das du so alt bist ? Dann kann es sogar möglich sein das dir jeder nur noch die Bestrahlung vorschlägt da das andere doch eine Vollnarkose voraussetzt und die wird dann nicht mehr gerne gemacht.

----------


## Guenter77

@Michi1
Ja, mein Alter ist 77 und der Urologe präferiert daher eine Bestrahlung statt OP. Zur Bestrahlung kann ich zu Fuss gehen (ca. 500m entfernt) und ist im gleichen Gebäude wie mein Hausarzt, das würde schon passen. Nun muss ich ja bis Januar warten bis man eine Biopsie machen kann. Durch das Mitlesen hier bin auch darauf gestossen, dass man eine eventuelle Krebstreuung durch ein PSMA-PET/CT ziemlich genau diagnostizieren kann.
Frage: Wäre das etwas was ich bis zu meiner Biopsie im Januar 2018 versuchen sollte. Man weiss dann wenigstens ob der Krebs schon gestreut hat und kann u.U. schon mit einer Bestrahlung o.ä. anfangen.

Beste Grüsse
Günter

----------


## Georg_

Günther,

ja, das ginge. Man wüsste auch, ob überhaupt Krebs in der Prostata ist. Aber das PSMA PET/CT kostet über 2000 Euro und wird vor der Biopsie, meines Wissens nach, von der GKV nicht bezahlt. Es sei denn, das Argument man könne keine Biopsie wegen Clopidogrel machen, überzeugt die Kasse.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Georg,
danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich werde das dann nächste Woche mal mit meinem Hausarzt besprechen, der hat dann den Brief vom Urologen. Dann schauen wir mal was machbar ist. Vielleicht können wir die TK ja überzeugen.

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Stefan1

> Vielleicht können wir die TK ja überzeugen.


Moins,

dann mußt Du nach Berlin reisen, dort wird es von der TK bezahlt.

Wenn es bei mir erforderlich sein sollte, fahre ich einfach nach Berlin, mir wäre es egal wie weit der Weg wäre.

Bin zur IMRT Bestrahlung auch 33 Tage 80 km gefahren, na und . . .

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Stefan,
besten Dank für den tollen Tipp. Wie kann denn die TK Berlin bezahlen wenn ich in Bayern beheimatet bin ? In der Literatur schreibt die TK, dass sie mit dem PET/CT Zentrum in HH zusammen arbeitet und der Antrag muss an da PET/CT Zentrum in HH gehen. Oder verwechsel ich etwas ??

Beste Grüsse
Günter

----------


## Stefan1

> Wie kann denn die TK Berlin bezahlen wenn ich in Bayern beheimatet bin ?


Moin Günter,

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es egal ist wo man in D wohnt, ich nehme es an . . .

auf der Internetseite der TK steht es, daß mit Berlin ein Vertrag besteht !

Darauf  hatte ich bei der TK Hamburg angerufen ob das auch bei mir bezahlt  werden würde, ich bekam die Auskunft das ich dann eben nach Berlin  fahren müßte.
Also nehme ich an, man muß nur TK versichert sein.

----------


## Stefan1

so steht es auf der TK Seite, das ist es doch, oder  habe ich das falsch verstanden ?

" _Die PET/CT-Untersuchung beim rezidivierenden Prostatakrebs wird zurzeit nur in Berlin angeboten._"

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Stefan,
ja der Freistaat gehört *noch* zu D, danke  :Blinzeln:  . Ich hatte meinem Urologen eine mail geschrieben und um seine Stellungnahme zu meinem Vorschlag eine PET/CT Untersuchung machen zu lassen. Er meinte es wäre ja nicht erwiesen, dass ich Krebs hätte und wenn, dann würde er nur langsam wachsen. Zudem würden die Kassen das nicht bezahlen und man könnte sowieso nicht mit der Behandlung anfangen bevor eine Biopsie gemacht würde. Also wieder die alte Leier !!
Er will dann im Oktober nochmals den PSA Wert bestimmen und dann neu entscheiden !!
Ich werde am Montag/Dienstag die Sache mit meinem Hausarzt besprechen und versuchen eine Genehmigung von der TK für Berlin zu bekommen.
MRT kann ich wegen meiner Stents auch nicht machen.
Danke für deine Hilfe.

Beste Grüsse
Günter

----------


## Stefan1

" Zunächst übernimmt der behandelnde Arzt die erforderliche Vordiagnostik wie etwa Röntgenaufnahmen oder Ultraschall.  Wenn eine der genannten Krebsarten diagnostiziert wurde und zusätzlich  der Verdacht auf Metastasen besteht, *kann der behandelnde Arzt eine  Überweisung ausstellen.* TK-Patienten wenden sich dann direkt an unsere  Partner beim PET/CT-Zentrum, wo sie im Regelfall innerhalb einer Woche  einen Termin erhalten. Die PET/CT-Untersuchung beim rezidivierenden  Prostatakrebs wird zurzeit nur in Berlin angeboten."

----------


## MartinWK

Vielleicht sollte man nach Vorliegen einer einzigen PSA-Messung und einer einzigen Ultraschallbeobachtung ("Inhomogen vergrößerte Prostatahyperplasie") nicht gleich Therapien vorschlagen?
Zunächst ist doch die Frage: abwarten bis Januar oder gibt es Diagnosealternativen, die zu einer früheren Therapie führen oder Klarheit schaffen, ob und wenn ja, welcher Grad von PCa vorliegt?

Kann denn ein PET/CT als Krebsmarker verwendet werden? Wenn dem so wäre, würde es ja die Biopsie ersetzen können. Es könnte wohl festgestellt werden, ob eine Metastasierung vorliegt, doch was genau hat da metastasiert? Macht man dann einfach mal eine ADT? Was ist bei unklarem Befund?

Warum sollte ein MRT nicht möglich sein? Siehe z.B. hier: http://www.herzstiftung.de/MRT-nach-Stent.html
Ein mpMRT der Prostata kann unter Umständen soweit Entwarnung geben, dass die Zeit bis Januar in Ruhe abgewartet werden kann. Die Leitlinie sagt:
"Die diffusionsgewichtete MRT soll nicht zur Primärdiagnostik eingesetzt werden." und
"Die MRT kann als ergänzende bildgebende Diagnostik nach negativer Biopsie eingesetzt werden, wenn sie den geltenden Qualitätsstandards genügt."
Wenn gerinnungshemmende Medikamente nicht abgesetzt werden können (wie in diesem Fall) und damit die Biopsie um 6 Monate verschoben wird, kann man das als "negative Biopsie" betrachten und damit die Kasse um Kostenübernahme angehen.
Wenn das MRT eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein PCa anzeigt, könnte man über das PET/CT erneut nachdenken.

Hat denn der neue Urologe (der Professor) nochmal eine Untersuchung der Prostata vorgenommen? Wie groß ist diese? Gibt es einen Tastbefund?
Eine weitere PSA Messung in 3 Monaten (oder auch früher) ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll und problemlos möglich, dann kann die Verdoppelungszeit berechnet werden.

Klarheit bringt letztlich nur die Biopsie. Am besten als 3D-Fusionsbiopsie auf der Basis der MRT (wenn man sie denn schon gemacht hat). Auch bei hohem PSA-Wert und "inhomogener" Prostata kann ansonsten vorbei gestochen oder der Bereich mit dem höchsten Gleason nicht erwischt werden. Sollte die Fusionsbiopsie wegen Bedenken bezüglich Narkose nicht möglich sein, so eben eine normale TRUS-Biopsie mit mindestens 12 Stanzen. Die Antibiotikaprophylaxe ist dabei sehr wichtig, auch die Wahl des Mittels; siehe https://link.springer.com/article/10...092-012-0253-y

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Martin,
Vielen Dank für Deine Fragen und deine Ausführungen. Als Neuling mit dieser Krankheit kann ich die Fragen leider nicht beantworten. Ich versuche lediglich für mich die Informationen zu sammeln um irgendwann eine fundierte Entscheidung für mich und meine Frau und Kinder treffen zu können. Wie du sicher weisst ist es nicht einfach sich in der Menge der Informationen und den diversen Einzelaussagen zurecht zu finden. Zudem habe ich mittlerweile auch das Gefühl, dass die von mir bis dato konsultierten Urologen auch nicht gerne sehen wenn man informiert ist, bzw. wenn man Fragen stellt die etwas quer zu den Vorstellungen dieser Herren sind.

Deine Information zu der mpMRT finde ich sehr interessant und denke ist auch für mein Bemühen, nicht 6 Monate in Ungewissheit zu verbringen, sehr nützlich. Es ergibt sich für mich jedoch die Frage. Wenn mit dieser Methode Krebs festgestellt wird, wie geht es dann weiter ? Kann man dann mit einer Strahlentherapie o.ä. anfangen, oder muss ich dann weiter auf das Ergebnis einer Biopsie im 2018 warten.

Der letzte Urologe hat mich nicht weiter untersucht, sondern ich hatte lediglich den Befund (3Zeilen) von meinem 1. Urologen dabei.

Nochmals besten Dank für deine ausführlichen Hinweise, ich weiss das sehr zu schätzen.

Beste Grüsse
Günter Horbach

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Günter,
ohne Biopsie keine Krebsfeststellung, ohne Krebsfeststellung annähernd keine Möglichkeit eine Therapie - gegen was ?ß - zu bekommen, im schlechtesten Fall riskiert der Arzt eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung.
Also wenn begründeter Verdacht, dann Biopsie, dann Feststellung Krebs ja / nein, dann Therapie

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Günter, ja leider wäre ein positiver Befund bei einer MRT ohne Folgen, denn das bedeutet nur 90% +/- positiv (Zitat des Radiologen bei meinem sehr eindeutig positivem Befund: "2-3 mal im Jahr sehe ich sowas und es ist eine Granulomatose,alle anderen Fälle sind PCa"); eine Strahlentherapie nur aufgrund eines MRT wird kein Arzt befürworten.
Wenn die nächste PSA-Messung eine kurze Verdoppelungszeit anzeigt, käme bei dem jetzt schon relativ hohen PSA-Wert vielleicht eine ADT (Androgen-Entzug) in Frage; die hat keine dauerhaften Nebenwirkungen, verkleinert das eventuelle PCa und die Metastasen (falls überhaupt vorhanden) und nach der Biopsie stehen alle Behandlungsoptionen offen. Kann natürlich sein, dass das PCa dann so geschrumpft ist, dass die Biopsie vorbeisticht.

Da es keine wirklich sinnvollen Alternativen zur Biopsie gibt, solltest du das Risiko einer zeitweisen Reduktion oder eines zeitweisen Aussetzens von Clopidogrel genau prüfen. Die Ärzte werden sich auch hier winden, doch letztlich ist es dein Körper und dein Risiko. Die Zahl derer, die Clopidogrel, Marcumar, Aspirin usw. nehmen (müssen), ist nicht klein, und Gründe für eine Biopsie oder eine andere "blutige" Behandlung gibt es genug, so dass vielleicht Alternativen und Studien dazu im Netz zu finden sind. Und irgendwo gibt es immer einen Doktor, der nicht nur Leitlinien und Schulmedizin nachbetet, sondern in einem speziellen Gebiet auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Der letzte Urologe scheint mir keine Hilfe zu sein - einerseits wehren sich die Ärzte gegen "Telemedizin" via Internet oder Telefon, andererseits wird man in die Praxis geladen und führt dann nur ein Gespräch? Eine Zweitmeinung (auf die ja inzwischen Kassenpatienten einen Anspruch haben) erhält man so nicht. Mein Urologe hat eine Zyste getastet und auch im US gesehen, die dann 4 Wochen später im MRT nicht zu sehen war. Das eigentliche PCa war aufgrund der Position überhaupt nicht tastbar, bei der Biopsie wurde die Prostata als normal und verschieblich bezeichnet.

Es wäre schön, wenn du im Forum weiter berichtest, wie es dir ergeht - es gibt sicher andere, die aus ähnlichen Gründen auf eine Biopsie warten müssen.

Alles Gute, Martin

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt auch die Umstellung von Marcumar auf  Heparin (Bridging) und eine anschließende Biopsie.

In diesem Thread heißt es dazu:




> Bei Marcumar Patienten kann vor einer OP oder einem sonstigen invasiven  Eingriff das sogenannte Bridging angewendet werden. Hier stellt man von oralen  Antikoagulanzien auf niedermolekulares und besser dosierbares Heparin um. Die  Dosis wird dabei so eingetaktet um einen Gerinnungswert (Quick) bzw.  gebräuchlicher INR (Norm 0,87 - 1,27) zu erhalten der überhaupt einen Eingriff  ermöglicht. Im klinischen Bereich werden Quickwerte, ja nach Eingriff, i.d.R. ab  60% akzeptiert. Im ambulanten Bereich sollten Quickwerte zwischen 70 und 120%  (Normbereich) erreicht werden.
> 
>  Die Erhöhung des Quickwertes ist allerdings, je nach Situation (z.B.  vorhandenen künstlichen Herzklappen), aber auch wieder mit Risiken verbunden.  Daher muss unbedingt eine internistische Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung erfolgen.  Andersherum ist ein niedrig gehaltener Quickwert, ein höheres Risiko für  unstillbare Blutungen. Im klinischen Bereich sicherlich auch noch kein Problem  (da mit gezielten Maßnahmen beherschbar) aber im ambulanten Bereich ein  ernsthaftes Risiko.
> 
>  Das Bridging erfordert eine kontinuierliche Überwachung der Gerinnungswerte  und muss zwingend internistisch begleitet werden. Auch das Handling (durch  subkutane Injektionen) erfordert die Kooperation des Patienten oder evtl. der  Angehörigen wenn diese daheim die Medikation vornehmen.
> 
>  Tom
> 
>  Hier noch ein Bridging Schema (Quelle Uni Mainz) http://www.unimedizin-mainz.de/filea...a/bridging.pdf
> ...

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich hatte im August meinen 2. sehr schweren Herzinfarkt, gerade noch so überlebt, habe sofort am nächsten Tag am Herz 3 Bypässe bekommen, die Herzkranzgefäße waren zu 90 % zu.

Muß nun ASS nehmen, im Januar 2016 war dann Biopsie in der Universitätsurologie Oldenburg, da sagte der Biopsierende Arzt,
ASS brauchen sie nicht abzusetzen, das funktioniert auch so und es hat funktioniert  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
am Abend noch etwas Blut am Hintern und beim Pinkeln war am nächsten Tag auch kein Blut mehr vorhanden.

Also trotz ASS war alles wunderbar.

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo zusammen,
die endlose Warteweit ist zu Ende und Anfang letzer Woche wurde die Biopsie nach Rücksprache mit dem Kardiologen durchgeführt. Hier das Ergebnis :
Prostastanzmaterial rechts lateral mit Anteilen eines pluriformen Prostatakarzinoms. 
Malignitätsgrad 3a
ISUP Grad 5 (analog Gleason-Score 9)
Tumoranteil knapp 10%
ICD-0 8140/3

Übrige Stanzpräparate jeweils carcinomfrei mit multifocaler high-grade-Pin links.

Vorschlag vom Urologen (unter Berücksichtigung von Alter nebst anderen Erkrankungen):
Sanfte Bestrahlung mit Hormontherapie

Weitere Untersuchungen zwecks Bestimmung des Streuunggrades sind vereinbart.

Beste Grüsse
Günter

----------


## Darkdiver

Hallo Guenter77, ich denke auch du solltest Ruhe walten lassen und einer OP aus dem Wege gehen. DU weisst das Prostata Krebs sehr langsam im Wachstum ist und solange er nicht streut oder du persönlich Probleme hast nimm dir die Zeit die du brauchst dich richtig zu Informieren und dir selbst ein gutes Bild zu machen. In dem Alter würde ich eine solche OP mit all den Nebenwirkungen etc. nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Lebensqualität ist doch gerade jetzt so wichtig. Mach dich nicht verrückt und mach genauso weiter wie bisher, ruhig und bedacht an die Sache herangehen. Krebs ist eine schlimme Sache aber Krebs ist individuell und jeder muss damit seinen Weg finden. 
Wünsche dir viel Glück und schnelle Genesung 
Eric

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Günter

Das ist heftig und kein Ergebnis zu dem man gratulieren könnte!

Eine "sanfte" Bestrahlung ist wohl eine in vielen Fraktionen, die sich
über rund 30 Arbeitstage hinzieht. So etwas ist unblutig und damit
gut geeignet für dich als Herzpatient. 
Die Hormontherapie, ADT oder auch "Chemische Kastration" bringt
das Krebswachstum je nach Präparat innert Stunden oder einigen
Tagen zum stoppen. Sie kann gleich (neoadjuvant) eingesetzt werden, 
also noch vor Bestrahlungsbeginn und wird dann viele Monate bis zwei
Jahre beibehalten. Hierzu auch den Kardiologen beiziehen.

Eine definitive Therapiewahl gibt es aber erst, wenn die Ausbreitungs-
diagnostik erfolgt ist. Das wird wohl ein Knochenszintigramm sein, ein
MRT des Beckens und ein Ganzkörper-CT. 
Bei deinem PSA von 27ng/ml im September bestehen leider gute Aussichten, 
auf diesen Bildern was zu sehen, denn bei einem Gleason-Score von 9,
was als sehr aggressiv gilt und dem geringen Tumoranteil von lediglich 10% 
in den Stanzen ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass das alles noch auf die Prostata 
beschränkt sei.
Bei Unklarheiten gäbe es noch das PSMA-PET, das Metastasen des Prostata-
krebses im ganzen Körper auffinden kann und auch die Ausbreitung in
und um die Prostata deutlich zeigt. Davon wurde ja bereits geschrieben.

Hast Du seither nochmal eine PSA-Messung bekommen, z.B. vor der
Biopsie? Aus dem Anstieg könnte man Aussagen ableiten über die
aktuelle Aggressivität des Krebses:
Je kürzer die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit**, desto rascher sollte gehandelt,
also mit der Hormontherapie begonnen werden.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


**http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

Nachtrag@darkdiver/Eric
Bei einem Gleason-Score 9 ist der Hinweis auf das langsame Wachstum
des Prostatakrebses nicht mehr gerechtfertigt. Deshalb meine Frage an
Günter, ob weitere PSA-Messungen vorliegen, um die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ)
zu bestimmen als Mass für das Wachstum. Aber auch mit VZ unter drei
Monaten muss man nicht innert Tagen handeln. Trödeln sollte man dann
allerdings nicht mehr.

----------


## Guenter77

Halo Konrad,
besten Dank für Deine Hinweise. 14 Tage vor der Biopsie wurde der PSA mit 25,9 wemittelt. Lt. dem Profs sollen nun die weiteren Untersuchungen erfolgen, er macht mir hierzu die Termine. Die Hormonbehandlung soll auch kurzfristig erfolgen. Nach meiner Erfahrung mit meinem ersten Urologen hat dieser mir nun ein paar Tage zum Sinkenlassen des Ergebnisses und zur Selbstinformation gegeben. Damit kann ich im Moment gut umgehen.

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Urologe

> Halo Konrad,
> besten Dank für Deine Hinweise. 14 Tage vor der Biopsie wurde der PSA mit 25,9 wemittelt. Lt. dem Profs sollen nun die weiteren Untersuchungen erfolgen, er macht mir hierzu die Termine. Die Hormonbehandlung soll auch kurzfristig erfolgen. Nach meiner Erfahrung mit meinem ersten Urologen hat dieser mir nun ein paar Tage zum Sinkenlassen des Ergebnisses und zur Selbstinformation gegeben. Damit kann ich im Moment gut umgehen.
> 
> Beste Grüsse,
> Günter



Gleason 9 und PSA 23, da würde ich vor Bestrahlung eine PSMA-PET durchführen.
Eine Metastasierung in Lymphknoten und/oder Knochen ist bei diesen Ausgangswerten leider möglich
und sollte VOR Bestrahlungsplanung gewusst werden.

----------


## Guenter77

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe meinem Urologen eine email geschrieben und um eine Stellungnahme zur einer PSMA-PET Untersuchung gebeten.
Soeben erhielt ich einen Termin bei Radiologen zu einem CT und zu einer Skelettszintigraphie zum 18.12.2017.
Mal sehen was da noch alles kommt. 

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Michi1

Dazu musst du aber viel Zeit einplanen. Bei mir hat das zusammen über 8 Stunden gedauert. Bei der Skelettsintigraphie muss man nach dem Einspritzen vom radioaktiven Komtrastmittel 2 Stunden warten und in der Zeit mindestens 2 Liter trinken.So wars auf jeden Fall bei mir.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

ich selbst habe den Termin für die Skelettszintigrapie abgesagt und statt dessen ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht. Dies ist auch bereits ein Ganzkörper-CT. Das Problem ist vor allem, ob Deine Krankenkasse diese Untersuchung zahlt.

Unser Urologe schreibt: "Eine Metastasierung in Lymphknoten und/oder Knochen ist bei diesen Ausgangswerten leider möglich". Das ist freundlich formuliert. Ich würde sagen, es ist leider sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber besser ist: "Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr bekämpft".

Ohne das PSMA PET/CT stellst Du u.U. nach der Operation fest, dass der PSA Wert nicht auf Null zurückgeht. Dies ist der Fall, da noch Metastasen da sind.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

> Dazu musst du aber viel Zeit einplanen. Bei mir hat das zusammen über 8 Stunden gedauert. Bei der Skelettsintigraphie muss man nach dem Einspritzen vom radioaktiven Komtrastmittel 2 Stunden warten und in der Zeit mindestens 2 Liter trinken.So wars auf jeden Fall bei mir.


Ich habe einen Termin um 12.00 Uhr mittags und man sagte mir, ein Liter Wasser mitbringen plus 4 Std. Zeit. Mal sehen, aber ich denke, ich komme damit klar. 
Danke für Deine Info.

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Guenter77

> Unser Urologe schreibt: "Eine Metastasierung in Lymphknoten und/oder Knochen ist bei diesen Ausgangswerten leider möglich". Das ist freundlich formuliert. Ich würde sagen, es ist leider sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber besser ist: "Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr bekämpft".
> Georg


Ja, ich warte mal was mein Urologe dazu meint. Eine OP ist bei mir z.Zt. nicht vorgesehen, sondern Hormontherapie und Bestrahlungen.
Danke für Deinen Hinweis.

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Georg,
ich habe soeben eine mail von meinem Urologen erhalten. Er sieht das PSMA-PET-CT auch als eine mögliche und sinnvolle Bildgebung zum weiteren Ausschluss von Metastasen oder des lokalen Staging. Leider bezahlt, lt. Urologe, die KV diese Untersuchung nicht. Die Kosten würden für mich bei EUR 700,00 liegen.
Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wäre das PSMA-PET-CT on top auf die anderen Unersuchungen, oder macht man das anstelle des CT plus Skelettsintigraphie.

Muss oder sollte ich noch was zu der Hormontherapie wissen ? Gibt es das Unterschiede in den gespritzen Präperaten ? Der Urologe möchte so bald wie möglich damit beginnen .

Beste Grüsse und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfestellungen
Günter

----------


## Sabine

ganz egal was Du nun selbst dazu zahlen mußt....wünsche Dir das ALERBESTE....wir drücken Dir die Däumchen...

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

ein PSMA PET/CT für 700 Euro ist ausgesprochen preiswert. Da würde ich mich bei der durchführenden Klinik noch absichern. Sonst kostet es über 2000 Euro. Ein zusätzliches CT ist nicht erforderlich, dies wird beim PSMA PET/CT ja mit gemacht. Das Knochenszinitigram ist bei einem PSMA PET/CT an sich entbehrlich, wird aber von der Versicherung anstandslos bezahlt.

Zur Hormontherapie schrieb Konrad: "Hierzu auch den Kardiologen beiziehen." Ein wichtiger Hinweis. Die Hormontherapie erhöht das kardiovaskuläre Risiko - teilweise weil Muskelmasse in Fett umgewandelt wird. Das Medikament Degarelix/Firmagon soll dieses Risiko nicht haben. Dies wird aber selten verschrieben und ist Deinem Urologen wahrscheinlich nicht geläufig.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Zur Hormontherapie schrieb Konrad: "Hierzu auch den Kardiologen beiziehen." Ein wichtiger Hinweis. Die Hormontherapie erhöht das kardiovaskuläre Risiko - teilweise weil Muskelmasse in Fett umgewandelt wird. Das Medikament Degarelix/Firmagon soll dieses Risiko nicht haben. Dies wird aber selten verschrieben und ist Deinem Urologen wahrscheinlich nicht geläufig.


Das Medikament Firmagon (Wirkstoff - 'Degarelix') birgt ebenfalls kardiovasukläre Risiken, allerdings weniger als die bereits lange zur Verfügung stehenden GnRH-Analoga Enantone, Trenantone, Lucrin (Leuprorelin), Profact (Buserelin), Zoladex (Goserelin),...,.
Siehe hier: https://link.springer.com/article/10...120-015-0013-1
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass einem einigermaßen auf Höhe der Zeit befindlichen Urologen der GnRH-Antagonist Firmagon nicht geläufig ist. Sehr wahrscheinlich möchte er aber dieses Medikament nicht so gerne einsetzen,  weil es erstens 4-wöchig injiziert werden muss, zweitens etwas teurer ist als die GnRH-Analoga und drittens oft schlecher vertragen wird als die Agonisten.

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wäre das PSMA-PET-CT on top auf die anderen Untersuchungen, 
> oder macht man das anstelle des CT plus Skelettsintigraphie.


Das PSMA-PET/CT besteht aus zwei Bildern:
•  dem nuklearmedizinischen PSMA-PET (Beispiel in [5]), das Metastasen 
von Prostatakrebs anzeigt, egal ob in Lymphknoten oder Knochen.
Es ersetzt die Szintigraphie und zeigt die Lymphknotenmetastasen
funktionell, also nicht nur wie ein CT als vergrössert.
•  Einem radiologischen CT, das dem PET als anatomische Karte unterlegt 
wird, um die etwas wolkigen PET-Signale exakt zu verorten (guck Anhang [4]),
in dem das PET nun bunt erscheint, das CT in Grautönen wie gewohnt.


Dass Nieren, Leber, Scheichel- und Tränendrüsen etc. auch im PET erscheinen,
ist nunmal so, das ist nicht pathologisch.

Danach brauchst Du höchstwahrscheinlich weder Szinti noch ein separates CT.
Die 700€ sind wohl der Mehrpreis des PET gegenüber den 'eingesparten' 
Aufnahmen. Ob das so abgerechnet werden könne, weiss ich nicht,
 weswegen ich oben zurückhaltend war im Empfehlen der PET.
Es ist jedenfalls die Mehrkosten wert, auch wenn Du selbst draufzahlst.

Zu deinem neuen PSA-Wert:
Der liegt wider Erwarten gar etwas tiefer als jener vom September.
Das kann zwei Gründe haben:
•  Der Wert stammt aus einem anderen Labor, da gibt es schon mal Abweichungen.
•  Du hattest bei der ersten Aufnahme obendrauf noch eine Prostataentzündung,
    die nun abgeflaut ist. Auch auf diese Möglichkeit hatte ich schon hingewiesen.

Was ich aber dennoch aus den beiden Messungen mit einer gewissen 
Wahrscheinlichkeit herauslese:  Dein Krebs wächst nicht sehr schnell.
Bei einer für GS9 durchaus üblichen PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von unter
3 Monaten müsste der Wert nach ca. 6 Wochen um das 1.4-fache gestiegen
sein. Das würde trotz beider obengenannten Punkte angezeigt.
Lass Dir dennoch vor der ADT-Spritze noch einmal Blut abnehmen für
eine weitere PSA-Messung.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Guenter77

> Zu deinem neuen PSA-Wert:
> Der liegt wider Erwarten gar etwas tiefer als jener vom September.
> Das kann zwei Gründe haben:
>   Der Wert stammt aus einem anderen Labor, da gibt es schon mal Abweichungen.
>   Du hattest bei der ersten Aufnahme obendrauf noch eine Prostataentzündung,
>     die nun abgeflaut ist. Auch auf diese Möglichkeit hatte ich schon hingewiesen.
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Hallo Konrad,
die PSA Werte (habe 3 Stück) stammen alle aus verschiedenen Laboren. Ich habe dem Urologen geschrieben, dass ich das PSMA-PET-CT der anderen Untersuchung vorziehe und auch selber bezahle wenn auch er der Meinung ist, dass er mich damit optimaler behandeln kann.
Die Medikamente für die Hormonbehandlung habe ich auch nachgefragt. Ich warte dann noch auf die Antwort und sage euch dann Bescheid.
Nochmals danke für eure tolle Unterstützung, ihr seid mir eine wirkliche Hilfe.

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Günter

Zwei Werte sind bekannt.
Wann und wie hoch war der Dritte?
Mal schauen, ob man da nicht doch was rauslesen könnte.

Konrad

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Konrad,
danke für die Nachfrage. Die PSA Werte sind:
23.05.2017  23,9  Urologe 1
20.06.2017  25,7  Labor Hausarzt
25.10.2017  25,9  Urologe 2

Ich habe jetzt einen Termin am 18.12.2017 für Skelettszintigramm und CT-Becken/Abdomen. Mal sehen was das ergibt.

Beste Grüsse (keep fighting)
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Günter

Aus diesen Werten lässt sich immerhin ablesen,
dass dein Krebs nicht hochaggressiv unterwegs ist.
Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit beträgt im schechtesten
Fall 9 Monate, im besten mehrere Jahre.

Meine Ansicht, dass es zeitlich nicht dränge,
wird also bestätigt.

Lass bei Gelegenheit nochmal einen PSA-Wert beim 
Hausarzt machen, dann hast Du wenigstens zwei 
wirklich vergleichbare Messwerte.

Bei deinem PSA-Niveau werden die vorgesehenen
Bilder durchaus Hinweise liefern, wohin die Reise gehe.
Falls doch nicht, gibt es ja noch das PSMA-PET.


Carpe diem!
Konrad






> keep fighting


Nein, ich 'kämpfe' nicht.
Ich suche lediglich nach den geeigneten Therapien 
und lasse die demütig über mich ergehen.
Sogar mein Aufbegehren gegen die ADT hab ich auf
mehrfachen und dringenden ärztichen Rat hin aufgegeben.
So hab ich mich nun doch wieder chemisch kastrieren lassen. 
Dabei hatte ich mich so gefreut darauf, in einigen Wochen oder 
Monaten wieder mal etwas 'Manneskraft' in den Adern zu verspüren. 
Aber es sei nun mal so, dass auch der Krebs seine Kraft verspüren 
könnte, als ob der mit seiner VZ von weniger als zwei Wochen
nicht schon kraftvoll genug sei ...

----------


## Guenter77

So, ich habe heute telefonisch vom Urologen das Ergebnis von CT und Skelettszintigramm erfahren. Lt. den Unterlagen sind keinerlei Metastasen o.ä. erkennbar (weder an der Organen, noch am Skelett selber). Ich habe erstmal tief durch- und aufgeatmet. Nach dem 08.01.2018 (Urologe hat Urlaub) soll dann der PSA erneut bestimmt werden und eine 3 Monats-Hormonspritze verabreicht werden.
Nach 3 Monaten dann soll mit einer Bestrahlung angefangen werden. Die ganze Behandlung bezeichnet er als kurativ ?!
Frage: Sollte ich vorher noch infos einholen welcher Art die 3 Monatsspritzen sind ? Lt. Arzt sind die Medikamente gleich, nur die Hersteller können von Arzt zu Arzt unterschiedlich sein. Vielleicht sind die Nebenwirkungen ja dann auch unterschiedlich, oder ??

Liebe Grüsse, allen ein schönes Neues Jahr und ein gesundendes 2018
im Moment ziemlich erleichtert, Guenter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günter,

Die Drei-Monats-Spritze zur antihormonellen Behandlung wirkt nicht kurativ, aber die sich anschließende Bestrahlung ist potenziell kurativ; garantieren kann es aber niemand. Der Typ (Wirkstoff) der Spritze ist ziemlich belanglos. Die Nebenwirkungen werden nicht durch den Wirkstoff ausgelöst, sondern durch den Androgenentzug, und der ist das Ziel jeder antihormonellen Spritze.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

Roland (Beitrag #50) und ich (Beitrag #49) hatten auf Firmagon hingewiesen, da dies bei Herzproblemen besser geeignet ist.

Das von Roland erwähnte "schlechter vertragen" bezieht sich auf die Schwellung an der Einstichstelle. Wichtiger für Dich sind aber die geringeren kardiovaskulären Risiken.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

Kurzer Update meiner Behandlung:
PSA Messung 09.01.2018  27,75 (Nach meiner Berechnung beträgt die Verdopplungszeit ca. 2.1 Jahre ?!)
 Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monats-Depot 5mg appliziert am 09.01.2018
Adjuvante Radiatio nach ca. 3 Monate geplant.

Guenter

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe nur vor der Wahl mir ein Zentrum für Strahlentherapie zu suchen. Nachdem ich mich etwas eingelesen habe, denke ich, dass wohl die RapidArc Technologie z.Zt. die Methode sein sollte die wohl am genauesten die Bestrahlung durchführt und ist wohl auch etwas genauer als IMRT. Kann da einer von Euch etwas zu sagen ??

Guenter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günter,

"IMRT" ist nur ein Sammelbegriff für moderne Bestrahlungsverfahren, zu denen auch das RapidArc® gehört. Siehe "Basiswissen", Abschnitt 8.2.1.

Ralf

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Ralf,
danke für den Hinweis. Hier liest sich das doch etwas anders, oder :

Mit der „Rapid-Arc-Technologie“ kann eine wesentliche Beschleunigung bei  der Bestrahlung komplexer Technik wie der intensitätsmodulierten  Bestrahlung erreicht werden. Die teilweise sehr lange Bestrahlungszeit  (zwischen 5 und 15 Minuten) die durch die hohe Zahl von individuellen  Bestrahlungsfeldern z.B. bei der Intensitätsmodulation (IMRT) notwendig  geworden ist, kann durch die neue Technologie um 50-70% verkürzt werden.  Da sich durch die kürzere Bestrahlungszeit das Zielvolumen weniger  bewegt, wird gleichzeitig die Präzision der Bestrahlung erhöht und der  Patientenkomfort deutlich verbessert.

Guenter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günter,

ich bleibe trotzdem dabei, dass "IMRT" ein Sammelbegriff ist für Betrahlungsverfahren, bei denen während der Behandlung die Intensität der Strahlung und das Strahlungsfeld verändert ("moduliert") werden können. Das kann durch verbesserte Hardware beschleunigt und verbessert werden, das Prinzip bleibt dasselbe. Natürlich muss die Klinik irgendwie begründen, warum das bei ihr verwendete Verfahren besser ist als andere.

Ralf

----------


## Guenter77

Danke Ralf,
ich wollte eigentlich nur erfahren ob ich für mich das "RapidArc" Bestrahlungsverfahren am geeignesten ist. Da es hier bei uns einige Strahlenzentren gibt, wollte ich mir das Zentrum aussuchen das wohl technisch auf dem neuesten Stand ist. Das war der Hintergrung meiner Frage.

Guenter

----------


## Harald_1933

*IMRT
*
Die Intensitätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie (IMRT) ist eine moderne Bestrahlungstechnik, die seit einigen Jahren verwendet wird. Man setzt die IMRT-Technik ein, wenn das Zielvolumen eine konkave Form aufweist oder neben dem Tumor in kurzer Distanz wichtige, kritische und strahlenempfindliche Organe lokalisiert sind.

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...bei-krebs.html

http://www.radonc.med.tum.de/imrt

https://www.dkfz.de/de/medphys/projekte/imrt.html

http://radioonkologie.uniklinikum-le...,a_id,235.html

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strahlentherapie

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> "IMRT" ein Sammelbegriff ist für Betrahlungsverfahren, bei denen während der Behandlung 
> die Intensität der Strahlung und das Strahlungsfeld verändert ("moduliert") werden können.


Das ist zwar richtig, geht aber nicht darauf ein, was 'RapidArc'-fähige Maschinen (z.B. die TrueBeam von 
Accuray oder Novalis TX) von der älteren Generation von IMRT-Maschinen unterscheidet, .

Klar können neuen Maschinen IMRT (IntensitätsModulierte RadioTherapie), denn sie haben einen
 Fingerkollimator, mit dem das Strahlenfeld während der Therapie verändert werden kann. 
Sie können aber auch IGRT (ImageGuidet RadioTherapy, Bildgeführte RadioTherapie).
Die Lage des Tumors wird also nicht nur durch die Lagerung des Patienten vor der Therapie eingestellt, 
sondern es wird durch ein bildgebendes System die Lage des Tumors während der Therapie laufend 
überwacht. Nötigenfalls wird die Liege bewegt, um den Tumor wieder in den exakten Strahlenfokus 
zu bringen. Dadurch können die sogenannten (un-)Sicherheitsränder verringert werden, was weniger 
Nebenwirkungen bedeutet, z.B. auf Darm und Blase.

Vor Allem ist 'RapidArc' auch SBRT (Stereotactic Body RadiationTherapy, Räumliche Radiotherapie
des Körpers). Das bedeutet, dass man nicht nur aus z.B. fünf festen Winkeln bestrahlt, sondern
dass die Maschine um den Patienten einen Bogen fährt und dabei unter laufender Anpassung
der Kontouren des Kollimators aus hunderten von Winkeln strahlt. Dadurch kann die Strahlen-
belastung im Umfeld des Tumors und im Strahlengang durch den Körper gering gehalten werden
und die Kontourierung des Ziels ist aus vielen Winkeln passend. Dies lässt es zu, in einer Sitzung 
viel höhere Strahlendosen einzustrahlen, was auch noch zu weniger Fraktionen führt. 

Aber auch dies ist immer noch IMRT, ähnlich, wie ein Auto mit Gummireifen sowohl von 1950
stammen kann, als auch ein Tesla-Elektroauto sein kann mit dutzenden von Fahrassistenten,
höchstem Luxus und Wartungsfreiheit über zigtausende Kilometer. Gummireifen haben sie beide.


Was es so alles gibt an Bestrahlungsmaschinen und wozu die gut sind, kann man nachlesen
auf  http://www.radioonkologie.insel.ch/d...-und-methoden/
Auch am Inselspital wird die Technologie nicht gewählt, weil es so in Internetforen angepriesen 
wird, sondern nachdem man Bestrahlungspläne für verschiedene Maschinen geprüft hat. 
Der beste Plan wird gewählt. So kam ich in den 'Genuss' von CyberKnife-Therapien, die sich u.A.
 dadurch von anderen Strahlentherapien unterscheiden, dass man pro Sitzung bis 45 Minuten 
von dem Roboter mit schwächlichen Beschleuniger dreidimensional umsurrt wird, während eine 
RapidArc-Sitzung innert Sekunden oder wenigen Minuten erledigt ist.

IMRT-Maschinen die kein IGRT und kein SBRT können, haben moderne Zentren schon gar nicht 
mehr, was aber nicht heisst, dass alle Fähigkeiten bei allen Therapien angewendet werden.
So hab ich am KSSG auf einer TomoTherapy-Maschine eine simple 3D-Zweifeld-Bestrahlung
ohne IMRT bekommen. Einmal, was sich dann später allerdings als zuwenig erwies. Der neue
Bestrahlungsplan steht bereits und wird bei Bedarf angewendet. Der basiert auf SBRT-Bögen.


Also: Eine 'RapidArc'-fähige Maschine hat gegenüber einer älteren IMRT-Maschine mehr Optionen,
die sowohl in bessere Bestrahlungspläne als auch in bequemere, sprich schnellere Therapien
münden können. Ein grundsätzlich anderes Verfahren wie etwa das am PSI entwickelte 
Protonenscanning ist das aber nicht.

Konrad


Harald sei Dank für diese Darstellung der IMRT:
http://radioonkologie.uniklinikum-le...,a_id,235.html
Daraus wird, auch wenn man nicht alles versteht, ersichtlich, dass es nicht nur auf ein
Schlagwort, eine Marke, ein Kürzel oder eine Maschine ankommt, sondern dass eine
Bestrahlung sehr umfangreiche Berechnungen voraussetzt, die umso komplexer werden,
je mehr Fähigkeiten so einer IMRT/IGRT/SBRT Maschine angewendet werden sollen.
Das ist aber in vielen Fällen gar nicht erforderlich oder hilfreich, also schreibt man
einfachere Bestrahlungspläne.

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Konrad,
besten Dank für Deine ausführlichen Erklärungen. Ich habe von einem Strahlungszentrum in meiner Nähe (IMRT ohne RapidArc) folgende Aussage bezügl. IMRT vs IMRT mit RapidArc erhalten:

Guten Abend,
grundsätzlich  haben Sie nicht ganz unrecht – das hat aber bei der Prostata  anders  als bei zum Beispiel Hirntumoren klinisch keine Relevanz, die  Bestrahlung ist heutzutage mit beiden  Techniken sehr gut verträglich, viel entscheidender ist aus meiner  Sicht, dass man grundsätzlich mit Sorgfalt und Präzision arbeitet. 

Nun habe ich die Wahl zwischen einem Strahlungszentrum mit IMRT oder einem Zentrum in der hiesigen Uni mit IMRT/RapidArc. Das erste Zentrum liegt im Umkreis von 100m zu meiner Wohnung. Das Uni Zentrum ist etwas weiter weg und halt ein Riesenbetrieb. Von meinem Urologen warte ich noch auf eine Empfehlung.

Gruss Guenter

----------


## Heribert

> Nun habe ich die Wahl zwischen einem Strahlungszentrum mit IMRT oder einem Zentrum in der hiesigen Uni mit IMRT/RapidArc. Das erste Zentrum liegt im Umkreis von 100m zu meiner Wohnung. Das Uni Zentrum ist etwas weiter weg und halt ein Riesenbetrieb. Von meinem Urologen warte ich noch auf eine Empfehlung.


Auch wenn eine UniKlinik sich zunächst wie ein Moloch darstellt, würde ich das modernere System wählen. Die Terminvergabe ist dort bestimmt nicht anders als bei andern Strahleninstituten. Ich habe hier in Düsseldorf mit der Uni Strahlenklinik nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Wenn der Weg dorthin Probleme bereitet, lass Dir von dort gleich die Fahrten verordnen, dann kannst Du einen Fahrdienst beauftragen der von der Kasse bezahlt wird.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe es mir damals auch verordnen lassen aber dann bekam ich die Antwort, wenn ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel diese Stationen anfährt wird nur dieses bezahlt. Ich habe mir dann die Fahrten so ausbezahlen lassen und bin dann mit eigenen Auto gefahren da das schneller ging.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Guenter,
IMRT ohne Bildsteuerung ist wenig präzise, da deine Prostata je nach Blasen-
und Darmfüllung und -aktivität nicht immer am gleichen Ort sitzt. Der
"Sicherheitsrand" belastet Blase und Darm. Eine solche belastende Bestrahlung 
ist veraltet gegenüber einem Verfahren, das die Lage der Prostata unmittelbar 
vor und während der Bestrahlung kontrolliert und entsprechend korrigiert.

Nehmen wir mal an, beide Angebote seinen nicht nur IMRT, sondern auch 
auch bildgesteuert (IGRT) und somit in der Präzision ähnlich (Man würde wohl
Goldmarker in die Prostata setzen wollen, dass die Bildsteuerung was sieht).
Und nehmen wir an, dass die Radioonkologen und Physiker beidenorts gute
Bestrahlungspläne erstellen und die Techniker ihren Job verstehen.

Dann ist doch die Entscheidung sehr einfach:
Ob Du 30 mal 80km zur IMRT-Bestrahlung mit festen Feldern pendelst,
oder vielleicht 10 mal 160km zu einer RapidArc-Bestrahlung macht einen
Unterschied. Eine wichtige Frage ist also, wieviele Fraktionen in den
 Bestrahlungsplänen vorgesehen sind.

Ich will dich nicht drängen, sondern nur auf verschiedene Aspekte
aufmerksam machen. Einer ist die Lebensqualität während der Bestrahlungs-
zeit. Aber wenn dich so ein riesiges Unispital schreckt, ist auch dies ein
Entscheidungskriterium. Ich hatte mich im inselspital in Bern gleich
zweimal verlaufen, als die während meiner CyberKnife-Bestrahlungen wegen
Baustellen den Zugang verschoben hatten. Im kleineren und mittlerweile
vertrauten KSSG wär mir das nicht passiert. Und die Anfahrt mit der
Zahnradbahn hätte zwei Stunden weniger lang gedauert, als dann noch
mit dem Intercity in die Bundesstadt. Nur wollte eben der Strahlendoc
in St. Gallen diese Bestrahlung am Hals gar nicht durchführen, weil seine 
angejahrten IMRT-Maschinen über keine Bildsteuerung verfügten. 
Heute wäre das kein Problem, er hat zwei neue TomoTherapie-Maschinen
bekommen (und dazu einen Professoren-Titel ;-).


Du hast genügend Zeit, deinen Entscheid zu fällen.
Konrad

----------


## Guenter77

> Nun habe ich die Wahl zwischen einem Strahlungszentrum mit IMRT oder einem Zentrum in der hiesigen Uni mit IMRT/RapidArc. Das erste Zentrum liegt im Umkreis von 100m zu meiner Wohnung. Das Uni Zentrum ist etwas weiter weg und halt ein Riesenbetrieb. *Von meinem Urologen warte ich noch auf eine Empfehlung*.


Heute kam vom Urologen die Nachricht :
Lieber Herr xxxxxx,
diese Frage kann ich Ihnen leider nicht beantworten, Sie sollten das mit Ihrem Strahlentherapeuten besprechen.
Gruss Guenter
P.S. Ich versuche nun ein Gespräch in der hiesigen Uni zu bekommen
Update: habe nun kurzfristig einen Termin in der Uni (IMRT/Rapid Arc) am 08.02.2018

----------


## Darkdiver

Am 8.2 geht meine Bestrahlung los  :L&auml;cheln:  Alles wird gut Günter du wirst sehen. Kopf hoch schlau machen und entscheiden. Es ist dein Leben und deine Zeit. 
Viele Grüsse
Eric

----------


## Guenter77

Danke Eric,
auch für Dich alles Gute. War heute in der hiesigen Uni zum Beratungsgespräch. Hat mir gut gefallen und ich werde dort auch die Bestrahlung mittels IMRT/RapidArc durchführen lassen.
Vorher werden mir noch 3 Goldmarker in die Prostata eingesetzt zur Unterstützung der im Mai beginnenden Bestrahlung (39 Tage lang, 5 Tage die Woche).
Muss morgen nochmals zum Urologen, habe vermutlich eine Entzündung der Prostata. Mal sehen wie das ausgeht !

Guenter

----------


## Darkdiver

Erste Bestrahlung ist gut gelaufen, hatte zwar ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die Haut danach gespannt hatte wie nach einem Sonnenbad. Was ich komisch finde, habe das Gefühl bereits heute das meine Blase etwas gereizt ist. Aber vielleicht kommt das wo anders her. So schnell geht das ja eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht beobachte ich das auch nur zu sensitiv weil ich darauf warte? Wir werden sehen wie es heute weiter geht  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Eric,

es ist äußerst umwahrscheinlich unmittelbar nach der Bestrahlung bereits Auswirkungen zu verspühren. Das Bestrahlen selbst merkt man überhaupt nicht. Erst nach 10 frühestens 6 Sitzungen reagieren die Schleimhäute des Enddarms, manchmal auch der Harnwege, was zu häufigem Wasserlassen und Stuhlgängen führen kann. Bei mir wurden 28 x 1,8 Gy mit gleicher Technik, wegen eines Rektumkarzinoms, direkt auf den Enddarm durchgeführt. Erst nach der Hälfte habe ich eine beginnende Strahlenproktitis verspührt, die dann bis zum Ende immer heftiger wurde. Etwa 14 Tage nach der letzten Bestrahlung gingen die Beschwerden bereits in ein erträgliches Maß zurück. Außerdem kann man sich recht gut mit Hämorrhoidensalbe helfen, die Lidocain enthält, was zur prompten Besserung des Brennens führt

Bei Dir ist der Enddarm nur indirekt, also am Sicherheitssaum betroffen. Da kann es sein, dass dabei überhaupt keine Beschwerden auftreten. Du musst nur darauf achten immer eine leicht gefüllte Blase zu haben. Vor Ort steht wie eigentlich üblich ein Wasserautomat. Ich habe immer noch sicherheitshalber einen Becher getrunken, bevor ich aufgerufen wurde.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Da ich ja inkontinent war habe ich mir mit einer Penisklemme geholfen. Ca, eine Stunde vor der Bestrahlung habe ich fast einen Liter Wasser getrunken und hatte während und nach 35 Bestrahlungen keine Nebenwirkungen gemerkt.

----------


## Darkdiver

Beim PlanungsCT hatte ich 1.5 Liter Wasser intus  :L&auml;cheln:  Gestern waren es nur noch 1 Liter das reichte mir aber auch. Hat mich fast zerrissen  :L&auml;cheln:  Aber ich achte schon darauf das die Blase immer max. voll ist bevor es losgeht. Ja vielleicht war oder ist auch etwas anderes der Grund dafür und es ist eine reine zufällige Korrelation. 
Viele Grüsse
Eric

----------


## Guenter77

Gestern wurden mir die drei Goldmarker in die Prostata eingesetzt (hat ca. 1 Std. gedauert) und war doch wesentlich unangenehmer als die Biopsie. Sonst gehts mir ganz gut.
Viele Grüsse
Günter

----------


## Guenter77

Ich habe ja am 09.01.2018 die erste '_Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monats-Depot 5mg_' Spritze erhalten. Diese Spritze muss ja nun alle 3 Monate erneuert werden. Kann man zwischendurch auch eine oder zwei
'_Leupro-Sandoz 1 Monats Depo_t' o.ä. Spritze(n) setzen. Ich möchte gerne in einen anderen 3 Monats Zyklus kommen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch schon mal den Fall gehabt.
Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

Klar kann man das.
Leuprorelin sollte es sein, egal welches Generikum,
also Hexal, Takeda, Sandoz etc.

Ob die Kasse die geringen Mehrkosten für die Einmonatsspritze bezahle, 
weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Ging die Bestrahlung gut?
Konrad

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Konrad,
danke für Deinen Hinweis, das werde ich dann bei meinem nächsten Besuch beim Urologen vorbringen. Notfalls bezahle ich die 1 Monatsspritze auch aus meiner eigenen Tasche .
Meine Bestrahlung wird in der Uni Ulm Anfang Mai beginnen. Ich denke die hatten keinen früheren Termin.
Besten Dank,
Günter

----------


## Guenter77

So ich habe heute Bescheid vom Urologen bezügl. der Hormonspritze bekommen. Er sagte das ist machbar und bot sogar eine 6 Monatsspritze an. Ich werde dann wohl zu der 6 Monatspritze übergehen. Ich hoffe, dass die Wirkung gleich ist und nicht mehr Nebenwirkungen zu befürchten sind.
Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich werde dann wohl zu der 6 Monatspritze übergehen. Ich hoffe, dass die Wirkung gleich ist und nicht mehr Nebenwirkungen zu befürchten sind.
> Beste Grüsse, Günter


Moins Günter,

ich habe jetzt schon die dritte 6 Monatspritze bekommen und sie ist nicht anders als die 3 Monatspritze, von der ich auch schon welche bekommen habe, jedenfalls ist es bei mir nicht anders.
Kannst ja mal in meinem Profil lesen.

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Stefan,
danke für die Info, das ist ja ziemlich beruhigend. Bis auf einige Hitzewallungen pro Tag scheine ich die 3 Monatspritze ganz gut zu vertragen.
Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Guenter77

Guten Morgen,
ich soll ja Im Mai diesen Jahres mit der Bestrahlung mittels IMRT/RapidArc beginnen. Nach dem Durchlesen einiger Lektüre habe ich nun das Gefühl bekommen, dass wohl eine Behandlung mit der 'Cyberknife' Methode eine echte Alternative sein kann. Habe ich das richtig verstanden und wäre das in meinem Falle eine zu überlegende Alternative ? Was meint Ihr dazu ?

Beste Ostergrüsse
Günter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günter,

CyberKnife ist kein Verfahren für die Primätherapie, sondern für das Behandeln von Metastasen. Die Kosten für das CK werden von den GKVn nicht übernommen. Mit RapidArc bist Du gut bedient, und das zahlt Deine Kasse.

Mich wundert, dass Du jetzt erst in die Puschen kommst, acht Monate nach der Diagnose mit einem PSA-Wert von über 20 ng/ml.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Günter

Du hast Goldmarker gesetzt bekommen.
Das heisst, dass Du eine sehr präzise, bildgesteuerte Bestrahlung bekommst,
also eine IGRT/SRT bei der vor jedem Strahl mittels zweier Röntgenkameras oder CT
geprüft wird, ob sich die Prostata noch im Fokus befinde. Wenn nicht, wird die 
Patientenliege so bewegt, dass es wieder passt.

CyberKnife mag zwar die elegantere Maschine sein, macht aber Ähnliches, 
wobei der Bestrahlungsplan üblicherweise weniger Fraktionen vorsieht, z.B. 
5 Sitzungen statt 20 bis 40, wobei auch RapidArc hypofraktioniert werden kann.
Nur deswegen solltest Du deine Bestrahlung nicht absagen, denn qualitativ
ist IGRT/SRT Spitze: Hohe Treffsicherheit und daher geringe (Un-)Sicherheitsränder.


Konrad
(der sich aus anderen Gründen seit vorgestern wieder mal unters CyberKnife legt)

----------


## Georg_

> CyberKnife ist kein Verfahren für die Primätherapie


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. In den USA wird CyberKnife häufig für die Primärtherapie eingesetzt. Mit gutem Erfolg, siehe diese Studie. Es wird aber meist bei Patienten mit niedrigem oder mittleren Risiko eingesetzt, nicht bei Gleason 9 wie bei Günter. Das war auch in Deutschland so, bis die DGN festlegte, dass CyberKnife nur im Rahmen von Studien zur Primärtherapie eingesetzt werden sollte. Ich glaube die Strahlentherapeuten wollten sich auch der Konkurrenz erwehren. Drei bis fünf Bestrahlungen sind für den Patienten schon angenehmer als ca. 40 Bestrahlungen mit IMRT.

Jedenfalls läuft daraufhin die "Hypostat" Studie in einigen CyberKnife Zentren in Deutschland. So weit mir bekannt, zahlen die Krankenkassen die Behandlung, wenn sie im Rahmen einer Studie stattfindet. 

Metastasen kann man sich außerhalb von Studien mit CyberKnife behandeln lassen. Private Krankenkassen übernehmen in der Regel die Kosten.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

> Hallo Günter,
> Mich wundert, dass Du jetzt erst in die Puschen kommst, acht Monate nach der Diagnose mit einem PSA-Wert von über 20 ng/ml.
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,
danke für Deinen Hinweis, bin mir aber nicht klar was Du mit Deiner Verwunderung ausdrücken willst.
Beste Grüsse
Günter

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Konrad,
danke für deine Aufklärung und Ratschlag, ich bleibe dann bei der Rapid/Arc Behandlung.

alles Gute
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. 
> In den USA wird CyberKnife häufig für die Primärtherapie eingesetzt.


Dass Gammastrahlen Prostatakrebs abladieren ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.

Aber es gibt in Europa ganz einfach zuwenige CyberKnifes, 
um Primärtherapien im grösseren Rahmen durchzuführen. 
In der Schweiz z.B. gibt es grad mal drei CN, aber 7 TomoTherapy-
Maschinen des gleichen Herstellers und wohl zwei Dutzend weitere 
SRT-fähige Rotationsmaschinen aller Hersteller. Einfach, weil 
Rotationsmaschinen vielfältiger sind und auch keine teure Halle 
brauchen, sondern üblicherweise im Keller untergebracht werden.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

In Deutschland gibt es 11 CyberKnife Standorte. Die Urologen senden ihre Patienten sowieso zu dem Strahlentherapeuten mit dem sie schon immer zusammengearbeitet haben. Mein Urologe hatte nur gehört, dass es so etwas wie CyberKnife geben soll. Und für die paar Betroffenen, die auf Grund dieses Forums auf die Idee kommen, sich mit CyberKnife behandeln zu lassen, reichen diese Geräte völlig aus. 

Ich hatte bei meinen Bestrahlungen den Eindruck, dass diese Geräte nicht voll ausgelastet waren. Wenn man die Investition bedenkt, müssten die Geräte im Zweischicht-Betrieb laufen, z.B. von 6.00 bis 23.00 Uhr. Wenn man soviel Patienten bekommen könnte.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, lieber Georg, das Desinteresse so einiger Urologen ist erschütternd.

Am Donnerstag hab ich gestaunt, dass viele Schrankfächer im CyberKnife-Raum
leer waren, in denen sonst die individuell angepassten Liegekissen und Masken 
der Patienten aufbewahrt werden. Ab dem Zweitmeinungs-Gespräch mit dem
Professor in Bern ging es grad mal zwei Wochen inkl. Planungs-CT und -MRT und
Planung bis zum ersten Bestrahlungstermin. 
Das ist zwar gut für uns Patienten, die es bis unter das CN geschafft haben, 
zeugt aber nicht gerade von einer guten Auslastung. Da wären noch Viele, 
deren Metastasen mit dem sehr beweglichen CN bestrahlt werden könnten,
wenn sie denn nur überwiesen würden.

Für die Primärtherapie der Prostata verwendet man in Bern das CN nicht,
da stehen andere SRT-fähige Maschinen zur Verfügung, wie auch für Günter.


Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich die Kosten der Behandlung doch reduzieren müssten, wenn die teuren Maschinen besser ausgelastet wären....sorry, kann da nicht aus meiner Haut.

Grüße

Uwe (Kaufmann und von Maschinenstundensätzen verfolgt :-) )

----------


## Georg_

Um Günter doch noch mal ins Grübeln zu bringen, hier ein Hinweis von LowRoad:




> aktuell *_hier_*  für die Kombination von Externer- und Brachy Bestrahlung. Inkontinenz  praktisch unbekannt, funktionale Ergebnisse befriedigend. Therapeutische  Ergebnisse hervorragend. Das muss man erst mal besser machen!


Also: bei High-Risk Patienten sollte man, nach diesen Studienergebnissen, die IMRT Bestrahlung mit einer HDR-Brachytherapie kombinieren. (Korrigiert nach Anmerkung von Ralf)

Georg

P.S. Uwe, ich gebe Dir Recht, aber Du weißt ........

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günter,



> danke für Deinen Hinweis, bin mir aber nicht klar was Du mit Deiner Verwunderung ausdrücken willst.


ich habe mir den thread noch mal durchgelesen. Du bekamst im Juli 2017 den Befund "Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs". Wegen Deiner Medikation wurde die Biopsie auf Januar 2018 gelegt, ich finde aber keinen pathologischen Befund  Gleason Score, Tumorstadium, und ob überhaupt eine Biopsie stattgefunden hat. Dein PSA-Wert im Juli war ~27 ng/ml, da besteht schon die Möglichkeit für das Vorliegen von Metastasen. Jetzt sind wir im April, und es ist  so weit ich erkennen kann, immer noch nichts geschehen außer darüber zu diskutieren, welches Bestrahlungsverfahren wohl am besten geeignet wäre. Das nenne ich "nicht in die Puschen kommen" = norddeutsch für "nicht in die Gänge kommen". So geduldig ist Prostatakrebs nun auch wieder nicht.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,



> Also: bei High-Risk Patienten sollte man, nach diesen Studienergebnissen, die IMRT Bestrahlung mit einer Brachytherapie kombinieren.


das ist dann aber die *HDR*-Brachytherapie ("Afterloading").

Ralf

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Ralf,
falls Du nicht alles lesen konntest :
23.07.2017  neuer Urologe mit Termin zur Biopsie
29.11.2017  Ergebnis Biopsie
18.12.2017  CT & Skelettszintigraphie
29.12.2017  keinerlei Metastasen vorhanden
09.01.2018  PSA 27,75  & 3 Monat Hormonspritze
08.02.2018  Vorstellung Uni Ulm zur Bestrahlung
27.02.2018  3 Goldmarker gesetzt
11.04.2018  3 Monat Hormonspritze
07.05.2018  Planungssitzung für Bestrahlung

Wie Du siehst bin ich längst aus den Puschen gekommen. Aber leider gibt es hier bei uns keine Termine von heute von morgen, so dass sich alles etwas in die Länge zieht.
In dieser Zeit habe ich hier vesucht etwas mehr infos zu bekommen. Ich hoffe, ich gehe dir damit nicht auf die Nerven.

Gruss,
Guenter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günter,



> Ich hoffe, ich gehe dir damit nicht auf die Nerven.


keineswegs. Dieses Forum ist ja dazu da, Fragen zu stellen. Ich habe die relevante Information dann wohl tatsächlich übersehen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günter,

diese Angaben gehören aber in Dein Profil! Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass jeder alle Deine alten Beiträge liest, bevor er auf Deine Frage antwortet. Dieses Thema hat ja jetzt 100 Beiträge. Ich hatte die Suchfunktion verwendet um Deinen Gleason Score zu finden. Das kannst Du aber den Forumsaktivisten leichter machen.

Ansonsten: solange Du Hormontherapie machst, ist keine Eile geboten.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

Habe heute meine 2. 3 Monatsspritze bekommen, diesmal wurde Bureselin gespritzt. Mein Profil habe auch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.

Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Günter

Dein Profil hier im Forum ist leer.
Aber in myprostate hast Du nachgetragen.
Um uns die Sucherei zu ersparen, kannst Du bitte diesen Link zu deinem Eintrag
in die Signatur setzen:

http://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=801&page=report

Es ist ja gut, dass dein Krebs einigermassen gemütlich unterwegs ist.
Nun ist zu wünschen, dass das Buselerin ein besseres Resultat zeitige als
Leuprorelin. Sonst bliebe noch der Umstieg auf Degarelix mit einem ganz
anderen Wirkungsmechanismus, allerdings muss das monatlich gespritze
werden und juckt an der Einstichstelle, weswegen Urologen das nicht gerne
geben.

Für die bevorstehende Bestrahlung wünsche ich dir alles Gute.
In Ulm ist man diesbezüglich allerbestens aufgestellt.


Gruss aus dem Panoramarestaurant zuoberst im Inselspital, Bern, mit Blick
auf die Eigernordwand. Hier feiere ich den Abschluss meiner Strahlentherapie
auf zu frech gewordene Metastasen.
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Nun ist zu wünschen, dass das Buselerin ein besseres Resultat zeitige als
> Leuprorelin.


Moins,
darf ich hier mal zwischen fragen, was ist denn besser Leuprorelin oder Buselerin ? da mein PSA ja steigt . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

Das ist ganz einfach, lieber Stephan:
Jenes Medikament, das das Testosteron in den Kastrationsbereich drücken kann,
ist das bessere. die Wirkung auf das PSA kommt nicht direnkt vom Medikament,
sondern vom tiefen Testosteron.
Hat man Testo nicht gemessen?

http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf

Etwas komisch finde ich schon, dass man Leuprorelin durch Buselerin ersetzt hat,
denn diese beiden Wirkstoffe sind in Struktur und Wirkungsweise sehr ähnlich.
Also wie gesagt, wenn Testo nicht tief genug, auf das andersartige Degarelix
umsteigen.

Konrad

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Konrad und Stefan,
den Unterschied zwischen Leuprorelin und Buserelin kann ich leider nicht erklären. Mir war zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem der Urologe die Spritze setzte nicht bewussst, dass ich ein anderes Medikament bekam. Das habe ich erst in der Apotheke erfahren nachdem ich dort das Medikament bezahlt habe. Ich werde den Urologen aber diesbezüglich anschreiben, denn ich möchte schon wissen warum etwas in meinen Körper kommt. 
Kann es sein, dass die Krankenkasse nun das Leuprorelin nicht mehr bezahlt ? Im Moment bekomme ich laufend andere Hersteller von Medikamenten, je nachdem mit welchem Hersteller die KK einen neuen Vertrag ab dem 01.04.2018 abgeschlossen hat.

Ach ja, trotz allem haben wir unseren 3 monatigen Urlaub in Florida gebucht und freuen uns wie Bolle  :L&auml;cheln: 

Beste Grüsse,
Günter

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

Degarelix würde ich auch versuchen, aber dies muss monatlich gespritzt werden. Da Du immer mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs bist, ist das wohl nicht geeignet.

Du könntest auch versuchen zusätzlich zu Leuprorelin noch Bicalutamid oder Dutasterid zu nehmen um den PSA Wert zu senken.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> zusätzlich zu Leuprorelin noch Bicalutamid oder Dutasterid zu nehmen um den PSA Wert zu senken.
> Georg


Moins,
ich schreibe in meinem Thread weiter . . .

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo,
ich habe heute meine neuen Blutwerte beim Urologen abgeholt :
PSA 09.01.18  27.75  Testosteron 254
PSA 11.04.18    4.74  Testosteron   32

Die Hormonspritze scheint ja zu wirken !

----------


## Hvielemi

Das ist ein guter Anfangserfolg. PSA sollte aber nochmals deutlich runter.
Wenn Testosteron in ng/dl angegeben ist, sind 32ng/dl noch etwas zu hoch,
aber durchaus im Rahmen des Nützlichen. Anzustreben wären 20ng/ml**

Letztlich gilt: 
Je tiefer, desto länger wirkt es.
Konrad

**http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf

----------


## Guenter77

Ja, ich bin z.Zt. guten Mutes und hoffe, dass es positiv weitergeht. Der Wechsel von Leuprorelin auf Bureselin ist übrigens Krankenkassen bedingt, so wie ich schon vermutet habe.

----------


## Guenter77

Hier ein kurzer Update zu meiner Behandlung :

Am 28.08.2018 habe ich nun die Strahlentherapie (IMRT mit Rapid/Arc) an der Uni Ulm beendet. Die Behandlung war sehr freundlich und in 98% der Fälle immer pünktlich zu der vorher angegebenen Uhrzeit. Die 12 km zur Behandlung konnte und bin ich selbst gefahren. Fast jede Woche hatte ich ein Gespräch bei Prof. Wiegel, der sich nach Nebenwirkungen und sonstigem Wohlergehen erkundigte. Ich fühlte mich dort gut aufgehoben.
Nebenwirkungen z.Zt. : Brennen beim Wasser lassen und teilweise zeitgleicher Stuhlabgang.
Lt. Prof. Wiegel seien das Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung die in den nächsten Wochen wieder abflauen und verschwinden.
Mein PSA ist nun runter auf 0.7

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nochmals eine Frage zu meiner Behandlung:
Seit Januar 2018 mache ich nun die Hormontherapie und habe die Strahlentherapie mit 39 Bestrahlungen abgeschlossen. Meine letzten Werte sind PSA =0,5, Testosteron =20 . Leider habe ich keine Info gefunden wie niedrig der PSA Wert und der Testosteron Wert gehen sollte. Ein Hinweis auf entsprechende Literatur hilft mir auch.

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Es wird immer vom Testoseronwert geschrieben. Was hat der mit dem Psa zu tun. Ich habe erst wieder meinen UROtermin im Januar dann kann ich da erst fragen.

----------


## Optimist

Günter,
du gibst bei deinem Testosteronwert keine Einheit an. Habe bei deiner Seite in "myprostate" die Werte in ng/dl gefunden. Bei der Umrechnung sind die von dir angegebenen 20 (ng/dl) dann 0,2 ng/ml. Die bei der Hormontherapie angestrebten Werte sollten bei 0,2 ng/ml oder darunter liegen. Kann noch fallen aber er ist so in Ordnung. 
Dein PSA-Wert ist nicht schlecht, wie ich myprostate entnehmen kann, ist er noch im Fallen begriffen, abwarten dein PSA-Tiefpunkt (Nadir) ist noch nicht erreicht.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Michi,
*Testosteron* ist das Hormon das die Prostatakrebszellen zum Wachsen und zur Vermehrung anregt. Mit dem Hormonentzug wird die Testosteronversorgung der Krebszellen gestoppt. Der Wert sollte bei der chirurgischen Kastration schnell gegen Null gehen, beim medikamentösen Hormonentzug innerhalb von 4 Wochen.
Solange der Testosteronwert sehr niedrig bleibt funktioniert der Hormonentzug erst mal. Hat natürlich seine Nebenwirkungen (Impotenz, Hitzewallungen, Stimmungsschwankungen etc). Jahre später versorgen sich die Krebszellen trotz Hormonentzug auf andere Weise mit Testosteron (Kastrationsresistenz).

*PSA-Wert*
PSA wird von den Krebszellen produziert und ist ein (!) Hinweis auf die Schwere der Erkrankung. 
Wenn die Krebszellen sich nicht mehr vermehren und wachsen fällt der PSA-Wert im Idealfall nach längerer Zeit unter 0,2 ng/ml. 
Das gilt für den Hormonentzug (beim fortgeschrittenen Krebs), aber nicht für die Zeit nach  Entfernung der Prostata (hier sollte der PSA-Wert 0,00 erreichen) beim organbeschränkten PK.
Nach einigen Jahren funktioniert der Hormonentzug nicht mehr, PSA steigt wieder an, das Rezidiv ist da, aber auch hier gibt es Möglichkeiten den PSA-Wert und damit den Krebs zu bremsen.

Steht alles auch ausführlich im Basiswissen.

Franz

----------


## Michi1

Da bei mir alle komplett operiert wurde und ich seit dem Impotent bin, was mir keine Schwierigkeiten nach 44 Jahren Ehe ist das Leben auch noch ohne schön. Vielleicht wird darum kein Testosteron gemessen.

----------


## Optimist

Michi,
ich bin nicht operiert worden, dazu war es Jahre zu spät, meine Impotenz kommt vom Hormonentzug.
Aber auch für und meine Freundin hat sich da nach 40 Jahren kein Problem ergeben, unsere Beziehung ist durch Erkrankung sogar noch inniger geworden. 

Franz

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Franz,
besten Dank für die Erklärung, dann können wir ja (fast) unbesorgt in die Sonne Floridas fliegen.

----------


## Weibsbild

> Da bei mir alle komplett operiert wurde und ich seit dem Impotent bin, was mir keine Schwierigkeiten nach 44 Jahren Ehe ist das Leben auch noch ohne schön. Vielleicht wird darum kein Testosteron gemessen.


Hallo Michi,

die Messung des Testosterons macht nur Sinn, wenn man eine "Hormontherapie" macht. An dem Wert kann man erkennen, ob diese noch wirkt... denn der PSA ernährt sich vom Testosteron, mal ganz laienhaft ausgedrückt.

Übrigens macht mir die Impotenz meines Mannes auch nach erst 20 Jahren Ehe nichts aus. ;-) Ich bin nur froh, dass ich ihn noch habe. Da sind die Depressionen und Stimmungsschwankungen belastender. :-(

Schönen Tag euch...

Christine

----------


## Michi1

Christine, danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht liegt das Einsehen für so etwas am Vornahmen. Meine Frau heißt auch Christine. Sie will mit mir auch noch länger Leben und das Leben geniesen. Heute haben wir Hochzeitstag aber gehen erst Morgen aus da das Theater erst Morgen eine Vorstellung hat.

----------


## Optimist

> die Messung des Testosterons macht nur Sinn, wenn man eine "Hormontherapie" macht. An dem Wert kann man erkennen, ob diese noch wirkt... denn der PSA ernährt sich vom Testosteron, mal ganz laienhaft ausgedrückt.


Hallo Christine,
Am Testosteronwert sieht man *ob der Hormonentzug wirkt.*
 Wenn er nicht oder wenn er zu langsam fällt, empfiehlt es sich zu wechseln z.B. von Leuprorelin nach Triptorelin oder andere LHRH-Analoga. Schnell geht das Absinken des Testosteronwertes mit LHRH-Antagonisten oder mithilfe der Chirurgie.
 Der Testosteronwert sollte dann bei allen 3 Anwendungen im Kastrationsbereich bleiben.

*Ob der Hormonentzug noch wirkt.*
Das sieht man bei gelungenen Hormonentzug nach einigen Jahren am PSA-Wert, wenn der wieder steigt. Beim kastrationsresistenten PK schaffen es die Tumorzellen das für sie notwendige Testosteron selbst innerhalb der Zelle zu produzieren. Die Erkrankung schreitet voran, trotz eines Testosteronspiegels im Blut im Kastrationsbereich. 
Der Testosteronspiegel gibt Hinweis auf anfänglichen Erfolg der Hormontherapie, aber nicht ob diese nach einiger Zeit noch wirkt. 

Da habe ich mich in #115 beim Testosteron etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Franz

----------


## Guenter77

Ein kleiner Update von mir:
Nach einem Jahr Hormonentzugstherapie und Strahlentherapie sind meine Werte jetzt:
PSA 0,03
Testosteron 0,7

----------


## RalfDm

> Ein kleiner Update von mir:
> Nach einem Jahr Hormonentzugstherapie und Strahlentherapie sind meine Werte jetzt:
> PSA 0,03
> Testosteron 0,7


0,7 was? Bei Testosteron immer die Maßeinheit angeben!

Ralf

----------


## Guenter77

> 0,7 was? Bei Testosteron immer die Maßeinheit angeben!
> 
> Ralf


Sorry, ich habe nur die Daten telefonisch erhalten, am Montag kommt der Bericht. Ich nehme an es sind 0,7 ng/ml (der letzte Bericht gab den Wert auch in ng/ml an).

----------


## Guenter77

> Sorry, ich habe nur die Daten telefonisch erhalten, am Montag kommt der Bericht. Ich nehme an es sind 0,7 ng/ml (der letzte Bericht gab den Wert auch in ng/ml an).


Ich habe nun die schriftlichen Werte, der Testosteron liegt bei 11 ng/ml nach einem Jahr Therapie. Ich bin nicht sicher ob das gut oder schlecht ist.

----------


## vaukaa

> Ich habe nun die schriftlichen Werte, der Testosteron liegt bei 11 ng/ml nach einem Jahr Therapie. Ich bin nicht sicher ob das gut oder schlecht ist.


Günther, im Internet kann man googeln: 

Referenzwert (bei gesunden Männern) 

Testo: 3-10 ug/l (mikrogramm pro Liter)
oder
          10-35 nmol/l 

Dein Wert von 11 ng/ml ist sehr hoch, nach einer entsprechenden Therapie sollte der Test Wert <1 ug/l oder <1ng/ml liegen. (Mathematisch sind die Einheiten adäquat) Aber ich bin Laie, wahrscheinlich werden kompetentere als ich antworten.
Alles Gute

Volker

----------


## tritus59

Günther, der Wert von 11 wird sicherlich in ng/*d*l sein, alles andere macht kein Sinn, wenn man mit Deinen 
älteren Werten vergleicht, die offensichtlich auch alle in ng/dl waren:

"PSA 09.01.18  27.75  Testosteron 254
PSA 11.04.18    4.74  Testosteron   32"

Der Wert 11 ng/*d*l ist somit gleichwertig zu 0.11 ng/*m*L und somit gut im erwünschten Kastrationsbereich von < 20 ng/dl beziehungsweise < 0.20 ng/mL, das
heisst, der Hormonentzug wirk gut, was sich ja auch im tiefen PSA Wert niederschlägt.
Wenn auf dem schriftlichen Bericht tatsächlich 11 ng/mL steht, würde ich den Arzt auf diesen höchstwahrscheinlichen Fehler aufmerksam
machen und Dir den korrigierten Wert geben lassen.

Das mit diesen Einheiten ist wirklich verwirrend, zumal es sich bei PSA durchgesetzt hat, nur noch ng/mL  resp. gleichwertig µg/L zu verwenden.
Viel Erfolg mit Deiner Therapie weiterhin !


Tritus

----------


## Guenter77

Mea culpa, ja ihr habt recht, die Angabe ist in ng/dl, also ist der Wert nun 0.11 ng/ml. Danke für eure Hilfe, jetzt gehts mir besser.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Volker,



> Dein Wert von 11 ng/ml ist sehr hoch, nach einer entsprechenden Therapie sollte der Test Wert <1 ug/l oder <1ng/ml liegen. (Mathematisch sind die Einheiten adäquat) Aber ich bin Laie, wahrscheinlich werden kompetentere als ich antworten.


Jedenfalls habe ich versucht, die Sache in Abschnitt 6.3 des "Basiswissens" auseinanderzuklamüsern. Ich habe genau dieses Umrechnungswirrwarr bei der Angabe des Testosteronspiegels gerade noch einmal im Text überarbeitet, nachzulesen ab dem 1. Februar.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Meistens hilft:

*Umrechner Laborwerte* 
  Bei den Werten geht es oft durcheinander: ml, dl, mg, pg, mmol, nmol usw.
Hier ein link zu einem praktischen Umrechner und kurzer Erklärung zum Laborwert.
Wichtig: statt z.B. 1,25 ist 1.25 einzugeben.


http://unitslab.com/index.php/de/node/43

Franz

----------


## tritus59

Günter, Du hast mir dafür noch etwas zum Googlen gegeben. Dafür weiss ich jetzt auch was "Mea culpa" heisst.
Ich konnte dafür nicht mal Deinen Namen richtig schreiben, mea culpa. Diesmal sollte es passen.

Franz, danke für den nützlichen Link zum Umrechner.

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo zusammen,
ein Update von mir. Anlässlich einer Darmspiegelung wurde die Strahlenproktitis bestätigt. Der Arzt bot mir zur Behandlung dieser Proktitis (ca. 10 cm Ausbreitung) eine Koagulationstherapie mittels einer APC-Sonde vor. 
Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch schon diese Behandlung bei einer Strahlenproktitis gehabt und wenn ja, welche Erfahrung habt Ihr mit dieser Behandlung gemacht ?

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo,
am 08.04.2019 hatte ich nun meinen nächsten Termin beim Urologen zwecks erneuten 3 Monats Hormonspritze. Dabei wurde ein Anstieg des Testosteron von 0,11 ng/ml auf 0,30 ng/ml festgestellt.
Bedeutet das, daß ich auf eine Hormonresistenz zu steuere, oder sind solche Erhöhungen noch akzeptabel ? Der PSA Wert ist dagegen auf 0,23 mg/l gefallen.

----------


## Guenter77

Ich habe meinen Urologen auf den Anstieg meines o.a. Testestoron angesprochen. Er meinte der Wert sei in Ordnung. Wenn ich im Basiswissen hier nachlesen, steht dort aber der Wert sollte kleiner als 0,2 sein.
Was soll man nun glauben ?

----------


## Georg_

Ein Anstieg des Testosteronwertes bedeutet keine Resistenz, die zeigt sich über den PSA Wert. 

Der Testosteronwert sollte kleiner als 0,2 sein, dies ist aber manchmal nicht ganz einfach zu erreichen. Die Messungen von Testosteronwerten können auch abhängig von verschiedenen Faktoren schwanken. Diese stehen wahrscheinlich auch im Basiswissen. Im Moment kannst Du nur die nächste Messung abwarten und sehen, ob diese wieder unter 0,2 liegt.

Georg

----------


## Guenter77

Danke Georg für den Hinweis,
kann denn die Bluttransfusion (ca 3 Wochen vor der Blutwertemessung) zu dem Anstieg des Testosteronwertes auch beigetragen haben ?

----------


## Guenter77

Hier hatte ich im Basiswissen nachgelesen und das hatte wir dann doch Sorgen bereitet:_

8.5.1 Wenn der Testosteronspiegel nicht inden Kastrationsbereich abfällt.
 Es ist bei einer antihormonellen Therapie außerordentlich wichtig, dass der Testosteronspiegelin den Kastrationsbereich abfällt. MehrereStudien haben gezeigt, dass die Behandlungsergebnisse deutlich schlechter sind, wenn einTestosteronspiegel von ≤0,2 ng/mℓ nicht erreichtwird. Aus diesem Grunde ist es ebenfalls wichtig, dass der Testosteronspiegel überwacht wird.Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen weigern sichauch heute noch viele Urologen besonders hartleibig, dies zu tun. Sie verweisen dann meist aufden doch zufriedenstellenden Abfall des PSAWertes und meinen, mit dessen Bestimmen hätten sie genug getan. Dieser Abfall ist aber nurein Sekundäreffekt der Spritze. Für einen Diabetiker und seinen Arzt ist es ganz selbstverständlich, dass der Primäreffekt der Insulinspritze misst, nämlich ob der Blutzuckerspiegel imgrünen Bereich liegt, und nicht irgendeinSekundäreffekt.Tatsächlich kommt es in etwa 35 % der Fälle vor, dass der Kastrationswert nicht erreicht wird,der Testosteronspiegel zu hoch bleibt.Es gibt dann zwei Möglichkeiten, dies zu verbessern:
➢ Wechsel des GnRH-Analogons,
➢ Wechsel von einem GnRH-Analogon aufeinen der beiden verfügbaren GnRH-Antagonisten oder umgekehrt, je nachdem, was ursprünglich verwendet wurde._

----------


## Georg_

Die Leitlinien fordern, dass der Testosteronwert unter 0,5 ng/ml fallen soll, dies wird bei einigen Patienten jedoch nicht erreicht. Dann sollte man das Medikament wechseln um zumindest die 0,5 ng/ml zu erreichen. 
Das Basiswissen hat Recht, die Hormontherapie wirkt um so länger, je tiefer der erreichte Testosteronwert ist, am besten unter 0,2 ng/ml. Wenn er aber einmal auf 0,3 ng/ml steigt, ist das natürlich nicht so gut als wenn er immer unter 0,2 ng/ml bleibt, aber "man muss damit leben". Wenn Du bisher immer 0,2 ng/ml erreicht hast, würde ich das Medikament nicht wechseln sondern die weiteren Messungen abwarten.

----------


## Guenter77

Besten Dank, das werde ich dann machen.

----------


## Optimist

> Danke Georg für den Hinweis,
> kann denn die Bluttransfusion (ca 3 Wochen vor der Blutwertemessung) zu dem Anstieg des Testosteronwertes auch beigetragen haben ?


Keinesfalls, dafür sind die 3 Wochen viel zu lang. Testosteron wird innerhalb weniger Stunden verstoffwechselt und muss dann wieder nachgeliefert werden.

Franz

----------


## Guenter77

Danke Franz, ich hatte gehofft, dass die Transfusion den Anstieg erklärt. Dann werde ich wohl bis zur nächsten Messung in 3 Monaten warten müssen.

----------


## Urologe

> Die Leitlinien fordern, dass der Testosteronwert unter 0,5 ng/ml fallen soll, dies wird bei einigen Patienten jedoch nicht erreicht. Dann sollte man das Medikament wechseln um zumindest die 0,5 ng/ml zu erreichen. 
> Das Basiswissen hat Recht, die Hormontherapie wirkt um so länger, je tiefer der erreichte Testosteronwert ist, am besten unter 0,2 ng/ml. Wenn er aber einmal auf 0,3 ng/ml steigt, ist das natürlich nicht so gut als wenn er immer unter 0,2 ng/ml bleibt, aber "man muss damit leben". Wenn Du bisher immer 0,2 ng/ml erreicht hast, würde ich das Medikament nicht wechseln sondern die weiteren Messungen abwarten.


Eigentlich sollte der Testosteronwert unter Therapie immer unter 0.2 ng/ml sein.
Die 0.5 ng/ml Empfehlung ist keine biologische, sondern eine technische (man konnte damals nicht unter 0.5 ng/ml messen).

Ähnliches gilt für den Richtwert PSA 4.0, der sich hartnäckig hält. Auch dort hat es für über 15 Jahren eine Neu-Normierung
gegeben, so dass 4.0 (Hybritech) alt nun 3.2 (Stanford 90:10) neu sind.

Das ist wie mit dem Spinat und Eisengehalt - manche Fehler halten sich ausgesprochen hartnäckig .....

----------


## Guenter77

Ein kurzer Update zu meiner Proktitis:
Meine Darmblutungen bedingt durch die Strahlenproktitis haben aufgehört. Seit ca. 4 Wochen nehme ich das Medikament *Mesalazin* in der Form von Micropellets 1,5g (Claversal) und
*Myrrhinil-Intest* (pflanzliches Mittel gegen Magen-Darm Erkrankungen).
Es scheint geholfen zu haben. Ich hoffe es bleibt so.

----------


## RainerD

Hallo Günter,
in welcher Dosierung nimmst Du die beiden Medikamente gegen die Strahlenproktitis? Und: hast Du Nebenwirkungen? Ich leide nämlich neben den Blutungen noch unter häufigem schmerzhaftem Stuhldrang, vor allem seit ich Xtandi nehme, eine Verstärkung dieses Stuhldrangs kann ich nicht wirklich gebrauchen.
RainerD

----------


## Guenter77

Hallo Rainer,
Ich war wohl etwas zu positiv in meiner Schilderung. Kurz nach meinem Post hatte ich auch wieder Blutungen und mein HB war auf 7,6 gerutscht. Ich bekam dann eine Eisen Infusion um den Ferritin Speicher wieder auf zu laden und gestern bekam ich wieder 2 EK Bluttransfusion. 
Ich nehme die Claversal Micropellets morgens und abends vor dem Essen. Das Myrrhinil-Intest nehme ich 3 mal täglich (4 Tabletten ) jeweils vor dem Essen.
Ansonsten nehme ich eine Latte von Medikamenten gegen alle möglichen, altersbedingten Beschwerden. Wenn ich Bliutungen habe, leide ich auch unter häufigem Stuhldrang. Meistens sind die Blutungen in der Nacht zusammen mit dem Bedürfnis Wasser zu lassen.
Ich nehme die o.a. Medikamente auf jeden Fall weiter. Wenn es wieder schlimmer wird, werde ich nochmals einen Versuch mit dem Argon Plasma Koagulation Verfahren versuchen.

----------


## Guenter77

Guten Morgen,
Anfang Januar bin ich mit meiner 3 jährigen ADT (Leuprorelin) Phase fertig und habe einen Vorstellungstermin beim Urologen. Wegen des weiteren Vorgehens bin ich mir etwas unsicher.
- Kommt nun eine Phase in der lediglich der PSA Wert und u.U. der Testosteron Wert überprüft werden ?
- Ist das so richtig ? Was wäre der Indikator der anzeigt, dass man nun zu verschiedenen Medikamenten greifen muß ?

----------


## Georg_

> - Kommt nun eine Phase in der lediglich der PSA Wert und u.U. der Testosteron Wert überprüft werden ?


Da Du einen sehr niedrigen PSA Wert hast, wird man das wohl so machen. Man geht ja davon aus, dass der Tumor erstmal erfolgreich bekämpft wurde. Wenn der PSA Wert irgendwann über 2,0 ng/ml steigt, wird man neue Medikamente einsetzen.

----------


## Guenter77

Besten Dank Georg,
wäre bei einem PSA über 2.0 ng/ml dann ein Medikament wie z.B. Apalutamid oder Darolutamid einzusetzen ? Diese zwei Medikamente scheinen ja ziemlich neu auf dem Markt zu sein ?!

----------


## Georg_

Ich hoffe, es dauert noch ein paar Jahre bis die 2,0 ng/ml erreicht sind. Dann kann man ein PSMA PET/CT machen und sehen, warum der PSA Wert steigt. Ja, die beiden Medikamente wären möglich. Es ist aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu früh darüber nachzudenken.

----------


## Guenter77

Ich habe heute im ZIZ Ulm meine erste Corona Impfung bekommen. Z.Zt. null Nebenwirkungen. Tolle Organisation und äußerst freundliche Helfer und Ärzte. Ich kann die Impfung nur empfehlen und hoffe, dass sich viele Menschen impfen lassen um der Pandemie das Kehraus zu machen.

----------


## Michi1

Guenther, gratuliere, ich muss leider noch ein wenig warten. Aber in der 2. Gruppe bin ich dabei.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Ich habe heute im ZIZ Ulm meine erste Corona Impfung bekommen. Z.Zt. null Nebenwirkungen. Tolle Organisation und äußerst freundliche Helfer und Ärzte. Ich kann die Impfung nur empfehlen und hoffe, dass sich viele Menschen impfen lassen um der Pandemie das Kehraus zu machen.



Du Glücklicher, darf man erfahren, was der Grund der Einstufung zu so einer frühen Impfung ist? Ist das das Alter (80+) oder der Beruf wie z.B. Altenpfleger, Pflegekraft, Arzt, Polizist etc.? 
Ich gehöre auf Grund des Alters in die zweite oder auch Gruppe B genannt. Das sind die u.a. mit dem Alter 70+, Demente und geistig Behinderte ;-)). 
R.

----------


## Michi1

Reinhold, man hat hier die Möglichkeit ins Profil zu schauen. Dort steht:"Baujahr 40"

----------


## Guenter77

Ja das Alter ist leider schon 80+ ! Bei uns hier macht das KIZ in Aalen erst am 15.01.21 auf, ich werde dann versuchen recht früh eine Termin für meine Frau 75+ zu bekommen. 
Wir sind in 2020 extra hier nach Bopfingen gezogen um in der Nähe unserer kleinen Enkel zu sein. Nun hat Corona uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und wir hoffen, dass das nach unserer beiden 2. Impfung dann wieder möglich sein wird.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Günter, interessierte Forumsuser und Gäste,

meine Sonntagszeitung berichtet auf mehreren Seiten aufwändig zu dem ganzen Procedere um die
 Impfung gegen Covid. Bei uns kann man ab 4.1.2021 telefonisch versuchen, einen Termin für die 
Impfung zu bekommen, die aber erst am 15.1.2021 starten soll, nämlich im ehemaligen
 Real-Center im Gebäude der alten Walzmühle. Die Impfdosen sollen nur begrenzt zur
 Verfügung stehen. Meine Frau schwört ausschließlich auf den Impfstoff von
 Biontech/Pfizer. Aufgefallen beim heutigen Lesen in der Zeitung ist mir, 
dass lt. einer Studie 70 % der mit Impfstoff Comirnaty von Moderna
 geimpften Menschen über Schmerzen, Rötungen und Schwellungen
 an der Einstichstelle klagen und zudem Fieber, Schüttelfrost, 
Kopfschmerzen oder Muskel-und Gelenkschmerzen haben.

Ich werde mich jedenfalls impfen lassen.

Wenn es sich auch bei diesen Erläuterungen nicht um Prostatakrebs dreht, sollte man das Geschriebene schon wissen und beachten.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Niko52

Comirnaty (BNT162b2) ist von BioNTech, Harald.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vielen Dank für die Info Nico.

Es ist richtig: https://www.gesundheitsinformation.d...l?part=corm-p4

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

edit mit 10 Zeichen!

----------


## Reinhold2

> Wir sind in 2020 extra hier nach Bopfingen gezogen um in der Nähe unserer kleinen Enkel zu sein. Nun hat Corona uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und wir hoffen, dass das nach unserer beiden 2. Impfung dann wieder möglich sein wird.


Ich fürchte Günter, aus Deinen Enkel-Kontakten wird nichts werden: es ist bis heute nicht klar ob Du, als Geimpfter, selber nicht krank wirst, aber die Infektion an andere übertragen kannst. Deswegen wird sich bei den Kontaktbeschränkungen erstmal nicht ändern.
R.

----------


## Michi1

Guenther, es soll ja auch für Geimpfte keine Ausnahmeregelung geschaffen werden. Da wäre dann Zweiklassengesellschaft und wer will die schon. Du bist halt dann geschützt, mehr nicht.

----------


## Guenter77

> Ich fürchte Günter, aus Deinen Enkel-Kontakten wird nichts werden: es ist bis heute nicht klar ob Du, als Geimpfter, selber nicht krank wirst, aber die Infektion an andere übertragen kannst. Deswegen wird sich bei den Kontaktbeschränkungen erstmal nicht ändern.
> R.


Ja das ist mir schon klar. Ich denke aber, dass das Risiko den Virus von Enkel auf 80+ zu übertragen wesentlich größer ist, als in die andere Richtung. An die z.Zt. erlassenen Richtlinien (nur 1 Person aus einem zweiten Haushalt) halten wir uns natürlich.

----------


## Guenter77

> Guenther, es soll ja auch für Geimpfte keine Ausnahmeregelung geschaffen werden. Da wäre dann Zweiklassengesellschaft und wer will die schon. Du bist halt dann geschützt, mehr nicht.


Ich möchte mit Sicherheit keine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft, aber mein persönlicher Schutz ist mir schon wichtig !!

----------


## Guenter77

Ich war diese Woche wieder bei meinem Uro zur quartalsmäßigen Untersuchung. Dabei fielen mir u.a. der PSA Wert und der Testosteron Wert ins Auge :
Anstieg innerhalb von 3 Monaten : PSA von 0,04 auf 0,06 und Testosteron von 22 auf 76 !!
Muss ich mir da schon Sorgen machen oder ist alles nach dem Absetzen der Leuprorelin Spritzen im Januar 2021 noch normal ??

----------


## Georg_

Dass der Testosteronwert steigt ist ein gutes Zeichen, manchmal erholt er sich nicht mehr und man fühlt sich immer wie unter Hormontherapie. Dass der PSA Wert ohne Hormontherapie steigt, ist nicht überraschend. Der Wert von 0,06 ist an sich nicht bedrohlich.

----------

